# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Rodina dogadjanja diljem Hrvatske

## anchie76

Na ovoj temi cete moci procitati sve o akcijama, pregledima AS, malim skolama dojenja i svim ostalim akcijama sto ce se desavati diljem lijepe nase   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice. 
Pregled će se održati u *subotu, 20.09.2008. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati*, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa). 

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete. 

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći u subotu 20.09. u Zagrebu. 

Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost! 

Dođite! :D

----------


## anchie76

*U srijedu, 17. rujna 2008. u prostorijama Crvenog križa*, 204. vukovarske brigade 45, Vukovar, *održat će se radionica o dojenju*. 
Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri. 
*Početak radionice je u 17 sati*, predviđeno trajanje je dva sata. 
Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 095 / 831 77 64. 
Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Linda

*U utorak, 23. rujna 2008. u prostorijama Udrženja obrtnika Dugo Selo*, u Kažotićevoj 4 (Arcusova zgrada, pored gradske tržnice) održat će se *Mala škola dojenja*. 
Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri. 
*Početak radionice je u 18 sati*, a predviđeno trajanje je dva sata. 

Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 099/ 2197 361. 
Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Mamita

*2. Rodina mliječna konferencija*


Prije godinu dana održali smo Prvu Rodinu mliječnu konferenciju, kojom smo željeli približiti ovakav način prezentacije roditeljskih tema trudnicama i roditeljima, ponuditi mjesto i vrijeme na kojem će se o drugačijim modelima roditeljstva moći učiti, promišljati i diskutirati. 

Ovogodišnjom Konferencijom, koja će se održati *4. i 5. listopada u Zagrebu,* u hotelu Dubrovnik, namjeravamo nastaviti ono što će, nadamo se, postati tradicija. 

Pozivamo vas da nam se pridružite. Ako ste trudnica, mama, tata, baka, djed, zdravstveni djelatnik, teta u vrtiću, nutricionist, psiholog, ili ste iz bilo kojeg razloga zainteresirani poslušati i razgovarati o raznim aspektima dojenja, dohrani, rodilištima prijateljima djece, poslodavcima prijateljima dojenja, te o mnogim drugim temama, pošaljite pristupnicu! 



Pristupnicu možete skinuti s portala: 
RMK registracija

----------


## happy mummy

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica *u Splitu* koje će obaviti Rodine educirane savjetnice za autosjedalice. 
Pregled će se održati u srijedu, *24. rujna 2008. od 17,00 do 18,00 sati,* na južnom parkiralištu Građevinsko-arhitektonskog fakulteta, Ulica Matice hrvatske 15. 
Ako je moguće, molimo donesite sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice i dovedete i vaše dijete.

----------


## Lu

Udruga RODA sudjeluje na KEGLIC - FESTU 28.09.2008. , u trajanju od 10h do 22h.  
Posjetite nas stand, uzmite svoj paketic edukacijskih letaka, kupite majicu i tako podrzite rad Udruge.
Opipajte nas brend pelena Rodina pusa i informirajte se o njihovom korištenju.
Prijavite djecu za sudjelovanje u nagradnim igrama.




PROGRAM KEGLIC FESTA:


*27.09.2008. subota*

16 - 19 h LIKOVNA KOLONIJA ZA DJECU
17 h PRICA SA ZAPADNOG KOLODVORA - djecji mjuzikl
Režija: Ivica Krajac, Produkcija: CZKF A. Cesarec, OŠ P. Miškine
17:40 CAPOEIRA
17:45 KLAUN LUDEK - Šarada i šareno šalabajzanje, predstava za djecu
18 h PLESNI CENTAR TALA
18:30 Petar Bosco - HAPPY SHOW, predstava za velike i male
18:45 ŽONGLERI S VATROM
19 h ORCA, demo band
19:40 VITEZOVI SREBRNOG REDA
20 h OPCA OPASNOST

*28.09.2008. nedjelja*

10 - 14 h LIKOVNA KOLONIJA ZA DJECU
11 h ZAGREBACKA BAJKA, predstava za djecu
11:45 udruga RODA „Odgovorno prema prirodi“ - NAGRADNA IGRA
12 h MARIONETE, prezentacija
12 - 19 h MALONOGOMETNI TURNIR
12:30 radionica ŽONGLIRANJA
14 h CAPOEIRA
14 - 17 h TURNIR U BOCANJU
Od 15 h Djecja natjecanja
- TURNIR U STARIM NARODNIM SPORTOVIMA
16 h Nastupi djecjih vrtica „Šumska jagoda“, „Petar Pan“
16:30 udruga RODA „NE po guzi“ – EDUKATIVNA AKCIJA
16:40 HSPD Sljeme-Šestine, Djecji folklorni ansambl
17 h PRICA SA ZAPADNOG KOLODVORA - djecji mjuzikl
Režija: Ivica Krajac, Produkcija: CZKF A. Cesarec, OŠ P. Miškine
17:40 BALON na vruci zrak
NAGRADNE IGRE
(udruga RODA „Sigurnost djece u prometu“)
17:45 HSPD Sljeme-Šestine, tamburaški orkestar „Zagreb moj“
18 h Renesansni ansambl MINSTREL - izvedba na Medvedgradu
(prijevoz osiguran, polazak sa Keglica u 17 h)
18:05 KLAUN LUDEK - Šarada i šareno šalabajzanje, predstava za djecu
18.10 PLESNI ANSAMBL TALA
18:20 BUBNJARSKI ANSAMBL "RUDIMENT"
18.30 SKOK S PADOBRANOM i dodjela nagrada
18:40 MOTORI
18:45 TRIO CALVADOS
19:45 BUBNJARSKI ANSAMBL "RUDIMENT"
20 h SOULFINGERS[/b]

----------


## Lu

Ove godine Udruga RODA sudjeluje na Sajmu za bebe u Boćarskom domu od 03. do 05. listopada (www.djecjisajam.com).   Na našem štandu kao i uvijek dijelit će se besplatni edukacijski letci te ćete se moći informirati o svim aktivnostima udruge. Ovo je još jedna prilika da kupite Rodine majice za djecu i odrasle i tako podržite rad udruge. Također potražite platnene pelene i zaštitne gaćice „Rodina pusa“, a predstavit ćemo i najnovije modele platnenih pelena od mekanih prirodnih materijala.
Pozivamo vas i da ispunite našu anketu o platnenim pelenama i sudjelujete u nagradnoj igri. Moći ćete birati između dvije nagrade – Rodine majice ili Rodine pelene.

U sklopu sajma također ćemo održati besplatne radionice. Onu o platnenim pelenama posjetite u petak 03.10 u 17 i 30. Prijave nisu potrebne.
Pregled auto sjedalica je u subotu od 10h do 12h. 

Veselimo se druženju s Vama.

----------


## ra

Besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Kostreni (Rijeka)

Udruga RODA organizira besplatan pregled autosjedalica u Kostreni koji će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice. 
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 11.10. u Kostreni, od 9.30 do 11.30, na parkiralištu NK Pomorac. 

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete.

----------


## BHany

U ponedjeljak, *13. listopada 2008.*u dječjem vrtiću „Pčelica“, Borovska 5 *u Slavonskom Brodu*, u sklopu obilježavanja Europskog dana sigurnosti na cestama, održat će se *predavanje o važnosti korištenja dječjih autosjedalica*.

Predavanje vodi educirana Rodina članica projekta Sigurno u autosjedalici, a pozvani su svi roditelji te budući roditelji.

Početak predavanja je u *18 sati*, a predviđeno trajanje je jedan sat.

Predavanje je besplatno. Veselimo se vašem dolasku.

----------


## Linda

Tijekom Dječjeg tjedna koji je u tijeku (od 6.- 12.10.) u organizaciji Koordinacijskog odbora za za dobivanje titule „Grad- prijatelj djece“ Dugog Sela i Roda se pridružuje nizu manifestacija i aktivnosti koje se tim povodom organiziraju. 
U subotu, *11. listopada 2008*. na starom mjestu (*u centru, Kolodvorska 8 ) od 10-12 sati*, okupit ćemo se zajedno s djelatnicama Dječjeg vrtića "Didi" i s porukom* "Ne po guzi!"* edukativnim materijalima, radionicama i igrokazom za malene, pokušati skrenuti pažnju roditelja na još uvijek često prisutno tjelesno kažnjavanje djece, kako bi razmislili o vlastitim odgojnim metodama i pozitivnim alternativama. 

Veselimo se Vašem dolasku! 
 :Smile:

----------


## BHany

*U petak, 17. listopada 2008. u 18 sati*, u prostorijama *Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice*, Europska avenija 24, održat će se po prvi puta *u Osijeku*, radionica pod nazivom _Kako pripremiti dijete za liječnički pregled i hospitalizaciju/Prava i potrebe djece pacijenata._

_Roditelji, stručne osobe koje dolaze u kontakt s djecom u ovom periodu te ostali zainteresirani, moći će na ovoj radionici saznati koliko je prethodna pravilna priprema, kao i neodvajanje roditelja od hospitaliziranog djeteta, važna kako bi se izbjegle moguća traumatična iskustva, smanjio stres i njegove posljedice, odnosno kako bi izbjegli negativna ili čak zastrašujuća iskustva koja mogu izazvati različite smetnje, te kako se dijete ne bi ni u jednom trenutku osjećalo uplašeno, bespomoćno, iznevjereno ili ostavljeno, već sigurno i voljeno u situaciji u kojoj mu je to najpotrebnije. Osim toga, moći će se informirati o pravima djece pacijenata i njihovih roditelja za vrijeme liječenja i hospitalizacije._

Radionica se održava u sklopu realizacije projekta *Rodaonica*, osmišljenog tako da uključuje sve Rodine edukativne radionice, a s ciljem da obuhvatimo što veći broj tema i pružimo informacije što većem broju roditelja, kao i svima onima koji se u svom svakodnevnom životu i radu susreću s djecom.

Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je jedan sat. 

Veselimo s vašem dolasku.

----------


## Amalthea

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u *Varaždinu* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u *subotu, 25.10.2008. u Varaždinu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred Baumaxa.*

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete.

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći u *subotu 25.10.2008. u Varaždinu.*

Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!

Dođite!  :D

----------


## mamaja

U srijedu, 22. listopada 2008. u klubu Paklena naranča koji se nalazi u sklopu prostorija Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice u Europskoj aveniji u Osijeku, održat će se predavanje o važnosti korištenja dječjih autosjedalica. 

Predavanje vodi educirana savjetnica i članica rodinog projekta Sigurno u autosjedalici, a pozvani su svi. 

Početak predavanja je u 18 sati, predviđeno trajanje je jedan sat, a predavanje je besplatno. 

Veselimo se vašem dolasku.

----------


## zrinka

U subotu, 25.10.2008. s početkom u 18,00 sati, u Klubu trudnica i roditelja Split, Pujanke 24 održat će se besplatna radionica o platnenim pelenama koju će voditi članice Udruge RODA, iskusne korisnice modernih platnenih pelena. 

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke raznih pelena, te Rodinog branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". 
Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## zrinka

U subotu, 25. listopada 2008. u prostorijama Kluba trudnica i roditelja Split, Pujanke 24, održat će se susret rodine grupe za dojenje.
Grupu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve majke dojilje i njihova djeca.
Početak susreta je u 16:30 sati, predviđeno trajanje sat i pol. 
Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 095 831 77 70.
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## mamaja

u sklopu rodaonica koje se održavaju u klubu mladih "paklena naranča" u gradskoj i sveučilišnoj knjižnici osijek, europske avenije 24, 6.11.2008. održat će se i rodina mala škola dojenja. radionica počinje u 17.00 sati, a predviđeno trajanje je oko 2 sata. 

zbog ograničenog broja polaznika potrebna je prijava na 095 831 77 64. 

veselimo se vašem dolasku  :Smile:

----------


## Mamita

*Radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu u Karlovcu*


Udruga Roda u Karlovcu organizira radionicu o odgovornom roditeljstvu. Radionica će se održati u srijedu *19. studenoga 2008. s početkom u 17 sati*, u prostorijama Obiteljskog centra Karlovačke županije, Meštrovićeva 10 (zgrada Centra za socijalnu skrb). 

Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 90 min. 

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju.

----------


## božana

U subotu 22.11. u centru Mercator u Osijeku Udruga RODA obilježava Međunarodni dan prava djeteta. 

Program je osmišljen kao dječja igraonica u kojoj ćemo najmlađe upoznati s njihovim pravima, a s roditeljima izmjeniti iskustva u nenasilnim metodama odgoja uz dijeljenje brošure Ne! po guzi. Ovaj događaj podupire i Ured pravobraniteljice za djecu čiji će savjetnik iz ureda u Osijeku biti nazočan u razgovoru s roditeljima i donijeti prigodne materijale o pravima djeteta.

Predviđeno trajanje programa je od 10.00-12.00 sati, pridružite nam se!

----------


## božana

Radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu u Osijeku


Udruga Roda u Osijeku organizira radionicu o odgovornom roditeljstvu. Radionica će se održati u utorak 25. studenoga 2008. s početkom u 18 sati, u prostorijama Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice Osijek, klub mladih Paklena naranča.

Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 90 min.

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju.

----------


## anchie76

Kako kupiti Rodinu Pusu?


Platnene pelene marke "Rodina pusa" mogu se vidjeti u web izlogu 1, i web izlogu 2 a kupiti ih možete u Rodinom gnijezdu, Čanićeva ulica 14, u Zagrebu, utorkom i četvrtkom od 12 do 16 sati.


Za sada imamo u ponudi "one-size" pelene sa uloškom (92,00 kn/komad), te zaštitne gaćice veličina S i M (65,00 kn/komad), te L i XL (70 kn/komad) . O novim proizvodima i uzorcima redovito ćemo vas izvještavati.
Molimo da prije dolaska nazovete na broj telefona 01 6177-500 kako biste provjerili da li pelena ima dovoljno. 

Upite možete slati i na e-mail adresu pelene@roda.hr 


Kupcima izvan Zagreba pelene ćemo slati poštom. Trošak poštarine snosi kupac. Plaćanje vršite unaprijed na žiro račun Udruge ili pouzećem po primitku pelena. Napominjemo, nešto je veći iznos poštarine kod plaćanja pouzećem.


Sva vasa pitanja o kupovini Rodine Puse takodjer mozete postaviti na temi na forumu Prodaja Rodine puse

----------


## anchie76

*Zimska rasprodaja rabljene dječje odjeće i opreme*

Udruga RODA - Roditelji u akciji ponovno vas poziva na sezonsku rasprodaju (jesensko/zimsku) dječje opreme i igračaka za djecu od 0 do 12 god koja će se održati , u subotu 29. studenog 2008. godine u Paviljonu 7a na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu (kod glavnog ulaza) od 9 do 13 sati. 


Ako ste zainteresirani za prodaju ili donaciju vaše rabljene dječje robe, opreme ili igračaka, kontaktirajte nas  u srijedu, 19. studenog 2008. od 12-16 sati radi dobivanja šifre prodavatelja, na brojeve telefona  092/10 72 800, 091/586 37 17 i 6177 500. Telefoni su dostupni samo za potrebe Rodine rasprodaje.
Molimo vas da do gore navedenog dana ne zovete Rodin službeni mobitel niti telefon radi dodjele šifre za rasprodaju, jer vam je naša djelatnica neće moći izdati prije 19. studenog 2008.
Ako za prodaju imate samo velike stvari (kolica, krevetiće, bicikle, auto-sjedalice i sl.), šifru možete dobiti do četvrtka, 27. studenog 2008. na broj telefona 092/10 72 800.

Zahvaljujemo na razumijevanju.

Broj šifri je ograničen, a dodjela šifri prestaje u trenutku kada podijelimo dogovoreni broj šifri.

O načinu označavanja robe pročitajte više u tekstu Označavanje robe.



Ukoliko zelite pomoci na rasprodaji, vise ste nego dobrodosli javiti se volontirati  :Smile:  

Ako biste nam mogli pomoci u oglasavanju rasprodaje, pogledajte ovaj topic

Hvala   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

U nedjelju 23.11. Udruga RODA obilježit će Međunarodni dan prava djeteta štandom na Cjetnom trgu.

Dođite i posjtite nas od 12 do 14 sati.

vidimo se :D

----------


## BHany

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Osijeku koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice. 

Pregled će se održati *u nedjelju, 30.11.2008. u Osijeku od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred Mercatora, Gacka 10.*

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete. 

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći *u nedjelju 30.11. u Osijeku.* 

Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost! 

Vidimo se   :Smile:

----------


## skviki

U subotu, 29. studenog 2008. u dječjoj knjižnici Stribor održat će se predavanje o važnosti korištenja dječjih autosjedalica.

Predavanje vode Rodine članice projekta Sigurno u autosjedalici, a pozvani su svi roditelji te budući roditelji.

Početak predavanja je u 11 sati, a predviđeno trajanje je jedan sat.

Predavanje je besplatno. Veselimo se vašem dolasku.   :Smile:

----------


## Bubica

*Kako pripremiti dijete za liječnički pregled ili hospitalizaciju*


Odlazak liječniku moze biti iskustvo koje izaziva strah kako djeteta tako i roditelja. Bez obzira na to je li riječ o posjetu pedijatru ili nekom specijalistu, o kontrolnom pregledu, lakšoj bolesti ili težem zdravstvenom problemu koje može zahtijevati i hospitalizaciju – djecu je najčešće strah. U tim se situacijama ona susreću s nepoznatim ljudima, izložena su određenim postupcima u nepoznatoj okolini, uz to su i bolesna. I roditelji svoju tjeskobu zbog djetetove bolesti mogu prenositi na dijete. Stoga je važno oboje pripremiti za posjet liječniku.

Radionica *Kako pripremiti dijete za liječnički pregled ili hospitalizaciju / prava i potrebe djece pacijenata* održati će se *10. prosinca 2008.* godine u 18 sati u prostorijama Udruge RODA, Čanićeva 14, Zagreb. 

Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, radnim danom od 9-18 h na *tel. 095 831 7760.*

Radionica je besplatna!


Veselimo se vašem dolasku.

----------


## Matilda

Predavanje o važnosti korištenja dječjih autosjedalica u Karlovcu

U četvrtak *18. prosinca 2008. u Karlovcu*, u Obiteljskom centru Karlovačke županije (Meštrovićeva 10, zgrada Centra za socijalnu skrb Karlovac) održat će se predavanje o važnosti korištenja dječjih autosjedalica. 

Predavanje vodi educirana Rodina članica projekta Sigurno u autosjedalici, a pozvani su svi roditelji te budući roditelji. 

*Početak predavanja je u 17 sati*, a predviđeno trajanje je jedan sat. Predavanje je besplatno.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Drage forumašice i forumaši, 

*pozivamo vas na besplatan pregled autosjedalica koji će se održati u NEDJELJU, 01. VELJAČE 2009. od 10-12h na parkiralištu Mercator centra u Puli.* 

Molimo vas da donesete sa sobom autosjedalicu, upute za korištenje iste (ako ih imate) te po mogućnosti i dijete koje koristi tu sjedalicu. 

Očekujemo vas !

----------


## Lu

*Radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu u Zagrebu*


Udruga Roda organizira radionicu o odgovornom roditeljstvu koja je dio projekta Ne! po guzi.

Radionica će se održati u ponedjeljak, 26. siječnja 2009. u 17 sati u Rodinom gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14.

Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 90 min.

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo Vas da svoj dolazak najavite na mob. 095 902 11 02.

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## Lu

Ove godine već tradicionalno Udruga RODA sudjeluje na Samoborskom fašniku.
U prostoru samoborskog kina, održavati će se kreativne radionice za djecu, u sklopu kojih će svako dijete moći izraditi svoju masku.

Osim likovnih radionica, udruga RODA imati će i svoj štand u istom prostoru, pa ćete moći uzeti svoj paketić edukativnih letaka i kupovati iz širokog izbora majica i pelena. 

Na samom fasniku vasa djeca i vi moci cete uzivati u slasnim krafnama, bogatom programu i lunaparku.

Vidimo se u Samoboru!

13.02. Petak 

15 h – 18h 

14.02. Subota 

11h – 13h 

15.02. Nedjelja 

11h – 15h 


20.02 Petak 

15h – 18h 

21.02. Subota 

11h – 13h 


22.02. Nedjelja 

11h – 15h

----------


## anjica

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica *u Vukovaru* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.

Pregled će se održati *u nedjelju, 22.2.2009. u Vukovaru od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred hotela Dunav, Trg Republike Hrvatske 1*

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete.

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći u nedjelju 22.2. u Vukovaru.

Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!

Dođite, čekamo vas   :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u *Zagrebu* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice. 
Pregled će se održati u *subotu, 21.2.2009. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati*, na parkiralištu *ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj* 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa). (na banneru se podkrala greška)

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete. 

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći u *subotu 21.2. u Zagrebu*. 


Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!

----------


## mamaja

Drage trudnice i mame, nakon Splita i Zagreba pozivamo i osječanke da se pridruže Rodinim grupama za potporu dojenju!


Okupljamo prvu grupu i s radom krećemo 14.3.2009. u 11.00 sati. Sastanci će se održavati jednom mjesečno u dječjem vrtiću "Radost" u Zagrebačkoj 10, a vodit će ih rodine savjetnice za pomoć pri dojenju uz veliku pomoć svake od vas. 

Razgovarat ćemo o sljedećim temama: 

1. Dojenje - dobrobiti i očekivanja 
2. Prvi tjedni s djetetom 
3. Problemi u dojenju 
4. Dohrana i nastavak dojenja 

Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se kontinuirano, radnim danom od 9 - 18 sati na broj telefona 095 831 7764.  

Radionice su besplatne.

Veselimo se vašem dolasku, dobro nam došle!

----------


## Mamita

Rodina rasprodaja rabljene dječje odjeće i opreme 
subota, 07.03.2009. od 9 do 13 sati 
paviljon 7a na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu

----------


## Ivana B-G

dali se mora na svaku radionicu za dojenje doci? rado bih dosla 14.3. u osijek, ali ne znam dali cu moci svaki put doci....

...znate li dali dolazi netko iz vinkovaca, da se povezem ili da ja nekoga povezem, jer ja se ne snalazim u osijeku.

hvala

----------


## Lu

Dana 30. ožujka 2009. održati će se Radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu. Radionica počinje u 17 h, a održava se u Rodinom gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14. 
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika, molimo Vas da se prijavite na broj mobitela
 095 902 11 02.

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju.

----------


## BHany

*U petak, 27. ožujka 2009*. u prostorijama *Dječjeg odjela Gradske knjižnice i čitaonice Požega*, Antuna Kanižlića 1, održat će se *radionica o dojenju*.
Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.
*Početak radionice je u 17 sati*, a predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata.

Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 095 831 77 64.

Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Puli* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.

*Pregled će se održati u nedjelju, 29.2.2009. na parkiralištu Mercator Centra u Puli.*

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete.  Pozivamo i buduće roditelje da donesu svoje autosjedalice na pregled da bismo vam pokazali kako prevoziti svoje dijete na najsigurniji način od najranije dobi.

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći u nedjelju 29.2. u Puli.


*Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!*

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Ispričavam se i postam ISPRAVAK:

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Puli* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.

*Pregled će se održati u nedjelju, 29.3.2009. na parkiralištu Mercator Centra u Puli.*

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete.  Pozivamo i buduće roditelje da donesu svoje autosjedalice na pregled da bismo vam pokazali kako prevoziti svoje dijete na najsigurniji način od najranije dobi.

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći u nedjelju 29.3. u Puli.


*Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!*

----------


## mamaja

> *U petak, 27. ožujka 2009*. u prostorijama *Dječjeg odjela Gradske knjižnice i čitaonice Požega*, Antuna Kanižlića 1, održat će se *radionica o dojenju*.
> Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.
> *Početak radionice je u 17 sati*, a predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata.
> 
> Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 095 831 77 64.
> 
> Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!


Radionica najavljena za 27. ožujka 2009. odgađa se zbog bolesti. Sve prijavljene trudnice obavijestit ćemo o novom terminu koji je zakazan za srijedu, 1. travnja 2009. u 17.00 sati.
Hvala na razumijevanju.

----------


## anjica

*U petak, 3. travnja 2009. u 18 sati*, u prostorijama *dječjeg vrtića Vukovar I, Eugena Kvaternika 27, Vukovar,* održat će se radionica pod nazivom *Kako pripremiti dijete za liječnički pregled i hospitalizaciju/Prava i potrebe djece pacijenata*.

Roditelji, stručne osobe koje dolaze u kontakt s djecom u ovom periodu te ostali zainteresirani, moći će na ovoj radionici saznati koliko je prethodna pravilna priprema, kao i neodvajanje roditelja od hospitaliziranog djeteta, važna kako bi se izbjegle moguća traumatična iskustva, smanjio stres i njegove posljedice, odnosno kako bi izbjegli negativna ili čak zastrašujuća iskustva koja mogu izazvati različite smetnje, te kako se dijete ne bi ni u jednom trenutku osjećalo uplašeno, bespomoćno, iznevjereno ili ostavljeno, već sigurno i voljeno u situaciji u kojoj mu je to najpotrebnije. Osim toga, moći će se informirati o pravima djece pacijenata i njihovih roditelja za vrijeme liječenja i hospitalizacije.



Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je jedan sat.

Veselimo s vašem dolasku.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

U subotu, *04.04. 2009. u Gradskoj knjižnici i čitaonici Pula*, Kandlerova 39, održat će se *Mala škola dojenja*

Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

Početak radionice je u 10 sati, predviđeno trajanje dva sata.
Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika *obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 098 962 17 99.*

Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Radionica o platnenim pelenama u Puli

U *petak, 24. travnja, s početkom u 17:00 sati*, u prostorijama Zelene Istre (3. kat Kulturnog centra Karlo Rojc) u Puli održat će se *radionica o platnenim pelenama.*

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke platnenih pelena raznih proizvođača.

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 099 681 33 55.

Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min. Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Udruga RODA – Roditelji u akciji i ove godine obilježava Dan planeta Zemlje u 8 hrvatskih gradova. U Istri ćemo dan našeg planeta slaviti u Rovinju, Puli i Pazinu. Pozivamo vas zato da nam se pridružite a mi ćemo vas upoznati s prednostima modernih platnenih pelena i s našom Rodinom pusom. 

U Rovinju vas dočekujemo 18. travnja od 10-12 sati, na Trgu maršala Tita (glavni gradski trg, ispod sata).  Na štandovima posjetitelji će imati priliku dobiti rodine letke o dojenju i kupiti proizvode koji potiču rad Udruge kao što su majce za djecu i odrasle, platnene torbe i platnene pelene. 

Možda recesija i nije tako loša stvar za naš planet. Roditelji moraju paziti na troškove, a odlukom za platnene pelene pridonose ne samo svojem džepu, nego također čuvaju okoliš od opasnog i teško razgradivog otpada – jednokratnih pelena. Prosječna cijena jednokratnih pelena za jedno dijete je oko 8500 kn, a cijena platnenih pelena zajedno s 2 godine održavanja je oko 3500 kn. Odlukom za platnene pelene ne štede samo roditelji. Odlaganje jednokratnih pelena košta lokalne zajednice u Hrvatskoj oko 8 milijuna kuna. 

Sve zainteresirane za korištenje platnenih pelena pozivamo u petak, 24. travnja, s početkom u 17:00 sati, u prostorije Zelene Istre (3. kat Kulturnog centra Karlo Rojc) u Puli gdje će se održati Rodina radionica o platnenim pelenama. Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 099 681 33 55. 

Rovinježi dođite u što većem broju!

----------


## Ana29

Mene zanima u kojim gradovima i kada će biti Rodini štandovi-povodom Dana planete Zemlje.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Rovinjski štand ide prvi zbog drugih događanja u tom gradu u naredna dva tjedna.  Ostali štandovi će se najaviti na portal i na forum sljedeći tjedan.

----------


## Matilda

Stiglo je proljeće i Rodin proljetni štand u Karlovcu. 
Obilježavamo Dan planeta Zemlje i promoviramo moderne platnene pelene. 

Dođite u subotu *25.4. od 10 do 13 sati* na Promenadu (kod Papas bara) na druženje, čekaju vas Rodini artikli, majice, pelene... 
Za najmlađe uvijek spreman stol s papirima, bojicama, kredom. 

Vidimo se!  :D

----------


## Matilda

*30.4. (četvrtak)* održat će se radionica za roditelje o odgovornom roditeljstvu. Radionica će biti u Obiteljskom centru Karlovačke županije (Meštrovićeva 10) i početak je u 17 sati. Radionicom ćemo obilježii Dan za odgoj bez batina.

----------


## Vila

Obilježimo zajedno Dan za odgoj bez batina

U četvrtak 30. travnja Udruga RODA obilježit će Dan za odgoj bez batina štandom na Cvjetnom trgu. Tamo ćete moći doznati sve o projektu Ne! po guzi, informirati se o radionicama odgovornog roditeljstva, uzeti edukativne materijale te kupiti prigodne Rodine proizvode.

Posjetite nas od 12 do 14 sati. 
 :D

----------


## flower

30.4. (četvrtak) održat će se radionica za roditelje o odgovornom roditeljstvu. Radionica će biti u Gradskoj knjiznici Rijeka odjel Stribor u  18 sati. Radionicom ćemo obilježii Dan za odgoj bez batina.

----------


## retha

> Obilježimo zajedno Dan za odgoj bez batina
> 
> U četvrtak 30. travnja Udruga RODA obilježit će Dan za odgoj bez batina štandom na Cvjetnom trgu. Tamo ćete moći doznati sve o projektu Ne! po guzi, informirati se o radionicama odgovornog roditeljstva, uzeti edukativne materijale te kupiti prigodne Rodine proizvode.
> 
> Posjetite nas od 12 do 14 sati. 
>  :D


Ajme kako sam ovo prupustila  :Sad: 
Od sad redovito pratim ovaj topic.

----------


## Ancica

*9. svibnja (subota) od 10 do 12 sati odrzat ce se Rodin jubilarni 100. pregled autosjedalica u sest gradova: Osijeku, Rovinju, Cakovcu, Rijeci, Splitu i Zagrebu.*

Vise o o ovom dogadanju mozete procitat na Rodin jubilarni 100. pregled autosjedalica.

----------


## SpOOklica

Mene zanima što vam je potrebno da biste došli u Šibenik. Malo da vas povežemo kontaktima, pa da se i kod nas pregledaju AS, ili se održi koje predavanje.

----------


## daddycool

potrebno je nekoliko članova udruge koji bi bili voljni proći tečaj i onda bili savjetnici za AS u Šibeniku, ili mora doći netko iz obližnjih gradova, a netko iz Šibenika treba sve organizirati lokalno. ali s obzirom na raspored AS ekipe tijekom godine mislim da ova druga varijanta nije baš izgledna.

----------


## ra

U subotu, 16.svibnja, s početkom u 11 sati, u Rijeci, u Gradskoj knjižnici Rijeka - Dječji odjel Stribor, kod hotela Bonavia, održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama. 

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodinog branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". 

Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min. Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju! 

Sve naše proizvode odsad mozete kupiti u webshopu na adresi :www.roda.hr/webshop

----------


## Matilda

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Karlovcu* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice. 

*Pregled će se održati u nedjelju 24.5.2009. u Karlovcu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred hotela Korana.* 

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete. 

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Želite li provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći. 

Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost! 

Veselimo se što ćemo se vidjeti i što vam možemo pomoći.

----------


## BHany

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Požegi* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.

Pregled će se održati *u subotu, 23.05.2009. od 10 do 12 sati u Ulici D. Lermana (pješačka zona)* u Požegi.

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete.

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći u subotu 23.05. u Požegi.

*****

Dan ranije, *u petak 22. 05.2009.* u prostorijama *Dječjeg odjela Gradske knjižnice i čitaonice Požega*, Antuna Kanižlića 1, održat će se *predavanje o važnosti korištenja dječjih autosjedalica*.

Predavanje vodi educirana Rodina članica projekta Sigurno u autosjedalici, a pozvani su svi roditelji, budući roditelji te ostali zainteresirani.

Početak predavanja je *u 17 sati,* a predviđeno trajanje je jedan sat.
Predavanje je besplatno. 




Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!

Dođite, u Požegi vas čekamo dva dana zaredom  :Smile:

----------


## Vila

Radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu u Zagrebu 


Udruga Roda organizira radionicu o odgovornom roditeljstvu koja je dio projekta Ne! po guzi. 

Radionica će se održati u ponedjeljak 25. svibnja 2009. u 17 sati u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14. 

Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 90 min. 

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo Vas da svoj dolazak najavite na mob. 091 375 53 22. 

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## mamaja

Mala škola dojenja u Vukovaru

U četvrtak, 28.5.2009. u 17.00 sati u Hrvatskom crvenom križu, 204. vukovarske brigade 45 u Vukovaru, održat će se Mala škola dojenja.

Radionicu vodi educirana savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a namijenjena je trudnicama i njihovim partnerima.

Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata.

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo Vas da svoj dolazak najavite na mob. 095 83177 64.

Veselimo se Vašem dolasku!

----------


## mamaja

U subotu, 25.7.2009. u 18.00 sati u Volonterskom centru Osijek, K. A. Stepinca 15 u Osijeku, održat će se Mala škola dojenja. 

Radionicu vode educirane savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a namijenjena je trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. 

Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata. 

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo Vas da svoj dolazak najavite na mob. 095 83177 64. 

Veselimo se Vašem dolasku!

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 18.07.2009. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete.

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći u subotu 18.07. u Zagrebu.


Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 19.09.2009. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## happy mummy

*PREGLED AUTOSJEDALICA - SPLIT*
U *subotu, 26.09.2009.* godine, u vremenu od *16,00 do 18,00* sati na *južnom parkiralištu Građevinsko-arhitektonskog fakulteta* (Matice hrvatske 15) Udruga Roda organizira besplatni pregled dječjih autosjedalica. Pregled će obaviti Rodine educirane savjetnice za autosjedalice. Tijekom pregleda roditelji i budući roditelji će moći dobiti informacije, savjete i praktičnu pomoć u svezi ispravnog korištenja autosjedalica njihove djece. Roditelje koji planiraju doći molimo da ponesu sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice, ukoliko ih imaju, a poželjno je da dovedu i dijete.

----------


## Matilda

*Rodin štand na Sajmu udruga u Karlovcu 
26.9. (subota) od 9 do 18 sati 
na parkiralištu Športske dvorane Mladost* 

Sudjelovanjem na Sajmu predstavit ćemo Udrugu, njezin rad u Karlovcu, mogućnost učlanjenja. Uz informacije iz Rodinih letaka i brošura, na štandu će biti organizirana prodaja Rodinih proizvoda (majice, pelene, platnene torbe, bedževi itd.). 
*Štandom obilježavamo i Tjedan dojenja te pozivamo mame dojilice da dođu sa svojom djecom u 11 sati na grupno dojenje. Okupljanje pred Rodinim štandom, grupno dojenje na stepenicama dvorane i slikanje za uspomenu.* 
Svakako dođite i družite se s nama! 

Evo kako je bilo na grupnom dojenju prošle godine u Zagrebu. Vidite vijest datuma 4.10.2008. 
http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Drage forumašice i forumaši, 

*pozivamo vas na besplatan pregled autosjedalica koji će se održati u NEDJELJU, 27. RUJNA 2009. od 10-12h na parkiralištu Mercator centra u Puli.* 

Molimo vas da donesete sa sobom autosjedalicu, upute za korištenje iste (ako ih imate) te po mogućnosti i dijete koje koristi tu sjedalicu. 

Očekujemo vas !

----------


## Vila

Radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu u Zagrebu 

Udruga Roda organizira radionicu o odgovornom roditeljstvu koja je dio projekta Ne! po guzi. 
Radionica će se održati u srijedu 30. rujna 2009. u 17 sati u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14. 
Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 90 min. 
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo Vas da svoj dolazak najavite na mob. 091 375 53 22. 
Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## anchie76

Petak, 9. listopada 2009.

8:00 – 9:00	Registracija
9:00 – 9:15	Otvaranje Konferencije
9:15 – 10:45	Jack Newman, MD, FRCPC: Norme za dojeno dijete, 1. dio
10:45 – 11:00 	Mliječna pauza
11:00 – 12:30	Jack Newman, MD, FRCPC: Norme za dojeno dijete, 2. dio
12:30 – 13:00	Konferencija za tisak
12:30 – 13:30	Ručak
13:30 – 14:30	Jack Newman, MD, FRCPC: Slabo dobivanje na težini
14:00 – 15:45	Jack Newman, MD, FRCPC: Što kada dijete ne prihvaća dojku
15:45 – 16:00 	Mliječna pauza
16:00 – 17:00	Jack Newman, MD, FRCPC: Dojenje: mitovi i predrasude
17:00 – 18:00	Diskusija


Subota, 10. listopada 2009.

9:00 – 9:30	Registracija
9:30 – 11:00	Jesper Juul: Dojenje i emocionalni razvoj djece, 1. dio
11:00 – 11:15	Mliječna pauza
11:15 – 12:15	Jesper Juul: Dojenje i emocionalni razvoj djece, 2. dio
12:15 – 12:45	Diskusija
12:45 – 13:30	Ručak
13:30 – 14:00 	Masovno dojenje  
14:00 – 14:30	Branka Mrzić Jagatić, Rodina savjetnica za dojenje: „Rodilište prijatelj majke“- utopija ili naša budućnost? 
14:30 – 15:00	mr. sc. Anita Pavičić Bošnjak, dr. med., spec. pedijatrije, IBCLC: Banke mlijeka
15:00 – 15:15	Medela prezentacija 
15:15 – 15:30	Mliječna pauza
15:30 – 16:00	Rodine savjetnice za dojenje: Dojenje kao političko pitanje
16:00 – 16:30	Maja Tarle, Rodina savjetnica za dojenje: Kako izmjeriti „normalnu“ duljinu dojenja (mjeseci ili godine?)
16:30 – 17:00	Slobodna post konferencijska diskusija
17:00 – 17:30	Zatvaranje konferencije
19:00 – 21:00	Premijera filma „Mliječna staza – put do uspješnog dojenja“ – UNICEF i RODA
Mjesto prikazivanja: KIC, Preradovićeva 5, Zagreb

Pridružite nam se na konferencijskim danima i ispunite pristupnicu već sada!

----------


## emily

i ove godine obiljezavamo Tjedan dojenja, nizom aktivnosti, pridruzite nam se  :Smile:  






> Tjedan dojenja 2009.
> 
> Udruga Roda – Roditelji u akciji i ove će godine *od 3. do 10. listopada* javno obilježiti Svjetski tjedan dojenja nizom događanja.
> 
> Tema ovogodišnjeg Svjetskog tjedna dojenja jest *važnost dojenja u kriznim situacijama.* U Hrvatsku je i službeno došla kriza, ne samo ekonomska kriza, već i kriza dojenja koja nas pogađa već nekoliko desetljeća. U situaciji u kojoj nam se primanja smanjuju, nadomjesna mlijeka su svakako stavka na kojoj bi i obitelji i država mogli uštedjeti kada bi se dojenju osigurala odgovarajuća podrška, u smislu konkretne fizičke i psihičke pomoći djeci i majkama koje su se odlučile na dojenje. Postoje jasni izračuni kolike uštede dojenje donosi, ne samo u direktnoj štednji na nadomjesnoj hrani, već i na kasnijim izdacima države za bolovanja i liječenje djece i žena. 
> 
> Osim deklarativne podrške dojenju hitno je potrebno na svim razinama donijeti mjere koje će majkama i djeci pružiti konkretnu pomoć i potporu jer je o važnosti dojenja uglavnom sve poznato, dok je znanje o rješavanju konkretnih problema s dojenjem još uvijek nedovoljno.
> 
> Kako bismo zainteresiranoj javnosti ukazali na probleme i moguća rješenja u krizi dojenja, *u subotu 3. listopada 2009. u deset gradova organiziramo štandove* na kojima ćemo dijeliti edukativne materijale i informirati o podršci i pomoći dojenju. 
> ...

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 17.10.2009. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*U srijedu 21.10.2009. u Gradskoj knjižnici i čitaonici u Puli, održat će se radionica o dojenju.*

Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

Početak radionice je u 15 sati, predviđeno trajanje dva sata.

Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 098 435-447.

Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Vila

*Radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu u Zagrebu* 


Udruga Roda organizira radionicu o odgovornom roditeljstvu koja je dio projekta Ne! po guzi. 

Radionica će se održati u srijedu 29. listopada 2009. u 17 sati u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14. 

Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 90 min. 

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo Vas da svoj dolazak najavite na mob. 091 375 53 22. 

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## Juroslav

hajde sad lijepo pojasni je li radionica u srijedu ili 29. 10.? to, naime, nisu isti dani

----------


## ivarica

*ČETVRTAK 29.10.*

----------


## Mimah

Imate li mozda u planu organizirati neke radionice/ male skole dojenja na sjevernojadranskim otocima? Zanima me konkretno za Cres (i Losinj).

 :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 21.11.2009. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*Pregled autosjedalica u Buzetu*

U *subotu 21.11.2009. od 11 do 13 sati, u vrtiću Grdelin, u Buzetu* u organizaciji Ministarstva unutarnjih poslova - Prometne policije i udruge Obitelji osoba stradalih u prometu, članovi Udruge RODA održat će prezentaciju pravilne uporabe dječjih autosjedalica za djecu različitog uzrasta.

Tom prilikom bit će izvršena kontrola ispravnosti dječjih autosjedalica u svim vozilima koja budu tog dana pred vrtićem.

Ako je moguće, molimo donesite sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te dovedite i vaše dijete.

----------


## mamaja

prvi put ćemo osječki pregled as održati u jednom od okolnih mjesta. na inicijativu akcije Volim Bilje, održat ćemo ga u bilju    :Smile:  

dođite na parkiralište OŠ Bilje, u Školsku 8 u nedjelju 29.11.2009. od 10-12 sati. 
povedite djecu i ako imate upute proizvođača autosjedalice. 

vidimo se   :Smile:

----------


## lionne

U petak, *27. studenog, s početkom u 17:00 sati*, u prostorijama Zelene Istre (3. kat Kulturnog centra Karlo Rojc) u Puli održat će se *Radionica o platnenim pelenama*. 

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". 

*Ovom prilikom pozivamo pulske rodilje iz 2009. da dođu na radionicu preuzeti jedan primjerak Rodine puse koju im Grad Pula daruje u suradnji s Udrugom Roda, a u sklopu projekta Rodina pusa Puli. Molimo rodilje da sa sobom ponesu dokument kojim će potvrditi da su rodile u 2009. i da su s područja Pule*

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 099 681 33 55. 

Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min. Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## Vila

Rodina radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu u Zagrebu
Udruga Roda organizira radionicu o odgovornom roditeljstvu koja je dio projekta Ne! po guzi.
Radionica će se održati u četvrtak 17. prosinca 2009. u 17 sati u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14.
Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 90 min.

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo Vas da svoj dolazak najavite na mob. 091 375 53 22.

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 19.12.2009. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 16.01.2010. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## Vila

Rodina radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu u Zagrebu
Udruga Roda organizira radionicu o odgovornom roditeljstvu koja je dio projekta Ne! po guzi.
Radionica će se održati u petak 29. siječnja 2010. u 17 sati u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14.
Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 90 min.

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo Vas da svoj dolazak najavite na mob. 091 375 53 22.

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## Vila

Rodina radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu u Zagrebu
Udruga Roda organizira radionicu o odgovornom roditeljstvu koja je dio projekta Ne! po guzi.
Radionica će se održati u četvrak 18. veljače 2010. u 17 sati u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14.
Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 90 min.

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo Vas da svoj dolazak najavite na mob. 091 22 77 232.

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 20.02.2010. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## happy mummy

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica *u Splitu* koje će obaviti Rodine savjetnice za autosjedalice. 
Pregled će se održati *u nedjelju, 14.03.2010. u vremenu od 10,30 do 12,00 sati na* *južnom parkiralištu Građevinsko-arhitektonskog fakulteta* (Ulica Matice hrvatske 15).
Ako je moguće, molimo donesite sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te dovedite i vaše dijete.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Ovu vijest stavljam rano za vas koji volite planirati unaprijed:

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Puli koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.

*Pregled će se održati u nedjelju, 21. ožujka 2010. u Puli od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu Mercator centra Pula.*

Posebno pozivamo buduće roditelje da dođu na pregled sa kupljenom autosjedalicom da im pokažemo kako se pravilno montira - sigurno u autosjedalici iz rodilišta!

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice i vaše dijete.

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 20.03.2010. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## SpOOklica

Pregled as - ZADAR i ŠIBENIK - 20.03.2010. 
Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zadru i Šibeniku koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice. 
Pregledi će se održati:
*u Zadru - u subotu 20.03. 2010 od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu Mercatora
u Šibeniku - u subotu, 20.03. 2010 od 14 do 15,30 sati na donjem parkiralištu TC Dalmare* 
Ako je moguće, molimo donesite sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te dovedite i vaše dijete. 
vedite i vaše dijete.

----------


## Vila

Rodina radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu u Zagrebu
Udruga Roda organizira radionicu o odgovornom roditeljstvu koja je dio projekta Ne! po guzi.
Radionica će se održati u utorak 30. ožujka 2010. u 17 sati u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14.
Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 90 min.

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo Vas da svoj dolazak najavite na mob. 091 37 55 322.

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## nicols

*Rodine radionice za trudnice u Čakovcu!*

Drage trudnice,

obavještavamo vas da u Čakovcu s radom započinje prva grupa Rodinih radionica za trudnice. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica kojima je predviđeni termin porođaja između 15. srpnja i 15. rujna 2010.

Ovim radionicama željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.

Radionice će se održavati u prostoru ACT Čakovec, Novakova 38, Stari Hrast, prvi kat.
Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 05. travnja, radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel. 098 948 9907.

Ciklus radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se od ukupno 8 radionica sa sljedećim temama:

11.04. - 1. Uvodna radionica: upoznavanje; spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 

25.04. - 2. Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života 

09.05. - 3. Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 

23.05. - 4. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 1. dio 

06.06. - 5. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 2. dio 

20.06. - 6. Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 

27.06. - 7. Radionica o fiziologiji porođaja namijenjena partnerima polaznica 

26.09. - 8. Susret nakon porođaja: druženje i osvrt (nakon porođaja polaznica) 

Vrijeme održavanja radionica je od 16 do 18.30 sati.

Nakon formiranja grupa ne primamo nove polaznice, stoga molimo sudionice da dođu na svakuradionicu iz ciklusa.
Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku, odnosno nešto drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. Na radionicama ćete moći aktivno sudjelovati, a koristit ćemo se i kreativnim (likovnim i sl.) načinima izražavanja.
Radionice su besplatne!
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

Više informacija ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/53919

----------


## Poslid

Ima još par mjesta.

----------


## kailash

Drage trudnice,

obavještavamo vas da u *Puli* s radom  započinje prva grupa Rodinih radionica za trudnice. U grupu ćemo primiti  10 trudnica kojima je predviđeni termin porođaja između *10. kolovoza  i 10. listopada 2010*.

Ovim radionicama željeli bismo vam  obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj  trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i  posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.

Radionice će se održavati u *Aikido klubu Pula, u Kraškoj 19*.

Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do  popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 15. travnja, radnim danom od *9-18  h na tel. 099 68 133 55.*

Ciklus radionica prati tijek  trudnoće i sastoji se od ukupno 8 radionica sa sljedećim temama:

18.04. - 1. Uvodna radionica: upoznavanje; spolnost kroz  trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 

02.05. - 2. Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način  života 

23.05. - 3. Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 

13.06. - 4. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 1. dio 

27.06. - 5. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 2. dio 

11.07. - 6. Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 

18.07. - 7. Radionica o fiziologiji porođaja namijenjena  partnerima polaznica 

07.11. - 8. Susret nakon porođaja: druženje i osvrt (nakon  porođaja polaznica) 

Vrijeme održavanja radionica je od *10 do 12.30* sati.

Nakon formiranja grupa ne primamo  nove polaznice, stoga molimo sudionice da dođu na svaku radionicu iz ciklusa.
Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći  te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku, odnosno nešto drugo s čime ćete se  osjećati ugodnije. Na radionicama ćete moći  aktivno sudjelovati, a koristit ćemo se i kreativnim (likovnim i sl.)  načinima izražavanja.

*Radionice su besplatne!*
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 24.04.2010. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## sany

*17-04-2010* *Rodina radionica o platnenim pelenama u  Splitu*

Povodom *Dana  planeta Zemlje* u *subotu, 24. travnja 2010.* s početkom u *17:00*  sati,* u prostorijama Kluba trudnica i roditelja Split* (Pujanke 24)  u  Splitu održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama. 
 Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti  informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i  održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". 
*Gosti radionice: Waldorfski dj. vrtić Iskrica*, tema: igračke od  prirodnih materijala
Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 098  607 135
 Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## Matilda

Udruga Roda organizira *u Karlovcu radionicu o odgovornom roditeljstvu* koja je dio projekta Ne! po guzi.
Radionica će se održati u srijedu *28. travnja 2010. u 17.30 sati u Obiteljskom centru Karlovačke županije*, Meštrovićeva 10. 
Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 90 min.

----------


## BHany

*POŽEGA - Dan planeta zemlje i Dan za odgoj djece  bez batina                * 

 *Roda u Požegi obilježava Dan planeta Zemlje i Međunarodni dan  za odgoj djece bez batina* 

*Roda* povodom* Dana** planeta** Zemlje** i** Me**đ**unarodnog** dana** za** odgoj** djece** bez* *batina**,* u suradnji s* Gradskom** knji**ž**nicom* *i**  č**itaonicom* *Po**ž**ega* kao domaćinom, organizira *dvotematsku** informativno-edukativnu izložbu*. Izložbu možete pogledati u prostorijama* Dje**č**jeg** odjela* *Gradske** knji**ž**nice** i** č**itaonice** Po**ž**ega**, * Antuna Kanižlića  1. 

Obilježavanje navedenih datuma završit će Rodinom* Radionicom o platenenim pelenama* koja će se održati u četvrtak,* 06.* *svibnja 2010.* godine s početkomu*16.30 sati*, također u prostorijama* Dječjeg odjela Gradske knjižnice i čitaonice Požega,* Antuna Kanižlića  1.

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena  moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips &  tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke  Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". 

Posjetite nas!
Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

Sve naše proizvode možete kupiti u webshopu www.roda.hr/webshop.

----------


## Matilda

*Pregled autosjedalica u Karlovcu
*
Udruga RODA organizira *u Karlovcu besplatni pregled autosjedalica* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice. 
Pregled će se održati *u subotu, 8.5.2010. od 10.00 do 12.00 sati na parkiralištu ispred hotela Korana (caffe bara Slap).*
Ako je moguće, molimo donesite sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te dovedite i vaše dijete.

----------


## nicols

*Rodina rasprodaja rabljene dječje odjeće i opreme*

Udruga RODA - Roditelji u akciji ponovno vas poziva na sezonsku rasprodaju (proljetno/ljetnu) dječje opreme i igračaka za djecu od 0 do 12 god koja će se održati *u subotu 22. svibnja 2010. godine u Paviljonu 7a na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu (kod glavnog ulaza) od 9 do 13 sati.*

Ako ste zainteresirani za prodaju ili donaciju vaše rabljene dječje robe, opreme ili igračaka, kontaktirajte nas *u srijedu, 12. svibnja 2010. od 12 do 16 sati* radi dobivanja šifre prodavatelja, na brojeve telefona *092/10 72 800, 091/586 37 17 i 6177 500*. Telefoni su dostupni *samo za potrebe Rodine rasprodaje*.

*Molimo vas da do gore navedenog dana ne zovete Rodin službeni mobitel niti telefon radi dodjele šifre za rasprodaju, jer vam je naša djelatnica neće moći izdati prije 12. svibnja 2010.*

Ako za prodaju imate samo velike stvari (kolica, krevetiće, bicikle, auto-sjedalice i sl.), šifru možete dobiti do četvrtka, 20. svibnja 2010. na broj telefona 6177 500.

Zahvaljujemo na razumijevanju.

Broj šifri je ograničen, a dodjela šifri prestaje u trenutku kada podijelimo dogovoreni broj šifri.

O načinu označavanja robe pročitajte više u tekstu Označavanje robe: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=283&Show=2272

----------


## Poslid

*RADIONICA O PLATNENIM PELENAMA U VARAŽDINU*

U petak, 07. svibnja, s početkom u 17.30 sati, u prostorijama Drušva Naša djeca u Varaždinu održat će se Radionica o platnenim pelenama.

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". 
Radionica je besplatna.

Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min. Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

Sve naše proizvode možete kupiti u webshopu www.roda.hr/webshop.

----------


## Poslid

*RADIONICA O PLATNENIM PELENAMA U VARAŽDINU*

U petak, 07. svibnja, s početkom u 17.30 sati, u prostorijama Društva Naša djeca u Varaždinu održat će se Radionica o platnenim pelenama.

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". 
Radionica je besplatna.

Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min. Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

Sve naše proizvode možete kupiti u webshopu www.roda.hr/webshop.

----------


## Vila

Rodina radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu u Zagrebu
Udruga Roda organizira radionicu o odgovornom roditeljstvu koja je dio projekta Ne! po guzi.
Radionica će se održati u ponedjeljak 31. svibnja 2010. u 17 sati u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14.
Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 90 min.

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo Vas da svoj dolazak najavite na mob. 091 375 53 22.

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu*  koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, *05.06.2010. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati*,  na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje  Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## ivakika

Udruga Roda organizira Rasprodaju rabljene dječje odjeće i opreme za djecu od 0 do 12 godina. Jesensko-zimska rasprodaja održat će se u subotu, 11.09.2010. od 9 do 13 sati u paviljonu 7a na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

U subotu, 21.8.2010., na pakiralištu Milihovo  ispod OŠ Viškovo, u sklopu sportsko-glazbene manifestacije u  organizaciji Taekwando kluba Viškovo, održat će se Rodin pregled  autosjedalica u vremenu od 9 do 11 sati ujutro. Dobrodošli!

----------


## Poslid

*Rodine radionice za trudnice - kreativne, zanimljive, opuštajuće                                      * 

                                      Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da* u Čakovcu s radom započinje druga grupa Rodinih radionica za trudnice*. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica kojima je predviđeni termin porođaja između 25.prosinca 2010. i 25.veljače 2011.
Ovim radionicama željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
*Radionice će se održavati u prostoru ACT Čakovec, Novakova, Stari Hrast, prvi kat*.
*Prijave su obavezne* zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije *do 12.rujna, radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel. 098 948 9907 
*________________________________________
*Ciklus radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se od ukupno 8 radionica sa sljedećim temama:*
*18.09.* - 1. Uvodna radionica: upoznavanje; spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 
*02.10.* - 2. Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života 
*16.10.* - 3. Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 
*30.10.* - 4. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 1. dio 
*13.11.* - 5. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 2. dio 
*27.11.* - 6. Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 
*11.12.* - 7. Radionica o fiziologiji porođaja namijenjena partnerima polaznica 
*12.03.* - 8. Susret nakon porođaja: druženje i osvrt (nakon porođaja polaznica) 
Vrijeme održavanja radionica je *od 17 do 19.30 sati.
*Nakon formiranja grupa ne primamo nove polaznice, stoga molimo sudionice da dođu na svaku radionicu iz ciklusa.
Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku, odnosno nešto drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. Na radionicama ćete moći aktivno sudjelovati, a koristit ćemo se i kreativnim (likovnim i sl.) načinima izražavanja.
*Radionice su besplatne!*
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## maja26

volontirala bi u subotu na rasprodaji od 7 do 10 ali neznam kako da se upisem

----------


## daddycool

isto kako si tu napisala post, samo na podforumu "samofinanciranje-rodina rasprodaja"  :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu*  koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, *18.09.2010. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati*,  na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje  Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## zeljka231

Zanima me planira li se uskoro radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu? Hvala!

----------


## bucka

Rodina radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu u Zagrebu
Udruga Roda organizira radionicu o odgovornom roditeljstvu koja je dio projekta Ne! po guzi.
Radionica će se održati u četvrtak 30. rujna 2010. u 17 sati u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14.
Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 90 min.

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo Vas da svoj dolazak najavite na mob. 091 25 111 25.

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## Matilda

Karlovački ogranak Udruge Roda kao i prošle godine sudjeluje na 2. sajmu udruga u Karlovcu, koji se održava u subotu 25. rujna ispred ŠŠD Mladost na Rakovcu. 
Rodin informativno-edukativni štand bit će otvoren od 9 do 19 sati. 

Istovremeno obilježavamo i Tjedan dojenja na temu Deset koraka do uspješnog dojenja. 
U 10 sati održat će se Mala škola dojenja, a u 12 sati radionica o platnenim pelenama. 
Mjesto održavanja radionica je u Maloj školi pored Gimnazije. 

Pozivamo sve zainteresirane na radionice o dojenju i platnenim pelenama, te da svakako posjete i Rodin štand.

----------


## Matilda

VAŽNA OBAVIJEST!

Zbog nepovoljnih vremenskih uvjeta koji nas očekuju u subotu, organizatori 2. sajma udruga u Karlovcu promijenili su datum održavanja Sajma na nedjelju.

Pozivamo vas da posjetite Rodin informativno-edukativni štand u nedjelju na 2. sajmu udruga od 9 do 19 sati ispred ŠŠD Mladost na Rakovcu. 

Rodine radionice o platnenim pelenama i Mala škola dojenja se odgađaju.

----------


## Matilda

VAŽNO!!!

Na žalost, organizatori odgađaju Sajam do daljnjega, tako da neće biti ni Rodina štanda. 
Najvjerojatnije će Sajam biti u subotu 2. listopada.
Više ćemo znati u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Mamita

*Pozivamo vas na susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju u Osijeku!*



Povodom obilježavanja *Svjetskog tjedna dojenja*, u subotu 2. listopada 2010. u 10,30 sati u Klubu mladih „Paklena naranča“ Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice Osijek, na adresi Europska avenija 24, održat će se susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju. 
Tema ovog sastanka je *„Dojenje – utrka s preponama?“*
Kroz temu ćemo odgovoriti na mnoga pitanja poput, zbog čega je toliko teško uspješno dojiti u današnje vrijeme, koje su to prepreke na putu koje je teško prijeći, kako ih uspješno zaobići i uspješno dojiti usprkos svemu.
Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se isključivo na e-mail adresu: grupe@roda.hr.
Sastanak vode Rodine savjetnice za pomoć pri dojenju uz veliku pomoć svake od vas. Predviđeno trajanje je 90 minuta. Radionica je besplatna.
Veselimo se druženju!

----------


## Mamita

*Pozivamo vas na susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju u Zagrebu!*


U utorak, 5. listopada 2010. u 18 sati održat će se susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14 u Zagrebu. 
Tema ovog sastanka je *„Povratak na posao - kako dalje s dojenjem?“*
Korisnim savjetima, preporukama i uvijek dobrodošlim iskustvima drugih mama koje su prošle kroz isto, pokušat ćemo olakšati taj, većini majki, iznimno stresni događaj, te riješiti nedoumice vezane za nastavak dojenja po povratku na posao.
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica prijave su obavezne i primaju se isključivo na e-mail adresu: grupe@roda.hr.
Sastanci se održavaju svakoga prvog utorka u mjesecu, a vode ih Rodine savjetnice za pomoć pri dojenju uz veliku pomoć svake od vas. Predviđeno trajanje je 90 minuta. Radionice su besplatne.
Veselimo se druženju!

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 16.10.2010. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## nicols

*Rodina grupa za potporu dojenju, Zagreb, studeni*

Pozivamo vas na susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju u Zagrebu

U *utorak 2. studenoga 2010. godine u 18 sati* održat će se susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju u *Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, u Zagrebu*.

Tema ovog sastanka je: *Kako osigurati uspjeh u dojenju?*
Da bi osigurali uspjeh u dojenju potrebno je imati znanje, podršku, želju, volju i ponekad uložiti puno truda. Ovim putem pozivamo sve zainteresirane trudnice koje imaju pitanja vezana uz dojenje da dođu na sastanak grupe. Također pozivamo sve mame koje žele svoje iskustvo dojenja podijeliti s trudnicama i ostalima da nam se svakako pridruže.

Na grupi ćemo zajedno pokušati odgovoriti na sva vaša pitanja i nedoumice.

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica prijave su obavezne i primaju se isključivo na e-mail adresu: grupe@roda.hr. 

Sastanci se održavaju svakoga prvog utorka u mjesecu, a vode ih Rodine savjetnice za pomoć pri dojenju uz vašu veliku pomoć. Predviđeno trajanje je 90 minuta. Radionice su besplatne.

Veselimo se druženju!

----------


## ivakika

Udruga Roda organizira Rasprodaju rabljene dječje odjeće i opreme za djecu od 0 do 12 godina. Jesensko-zimska rasprodaja održat će se u subotu, 27.11.2010. od 9 do 13 sati u paviljonu 7a na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu.

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 20.11.2010. u Zagrebu od 11 do 13 sati,  na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje  Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*Mala škola dojenja - PULA
*
*
*
  U *subotu, 04. prosinca 2010*. u Obiteljskom centru Istarske županije u *Puli*, Vidikovac 7 (zgrada vodotornja), *održat će se radionica o dojenju*.
  Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.
*Početak* radionice je *u 10 sati*, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. 



Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona  091 22 77 233.

  Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 15.01.2011. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## ivakika

Udruga Roda organizira Rasprodaju rabljene dječje odjeće i opreme za djecu od 0 do 12 godina. Proljetno-ljetna rasprodaja održat će se u subotu, 19.02.2011. od 9 do 13 sati u paviljonu 7a na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu.

----------


## Poslid

*Rodine radionice za trudnice u Varaždinu - kreativne, zanimljive, opuštajuće*

Drage trudnice,

obavještavamo vas da u Varaždinu s radom započinje prva grupa Rodinih radionica za trudnice. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica kojima je predviđeni termin porođaja između 25.svibnja 2011. i 25.srpnja 2011.
Ovim radionicama željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.

Radionice će se održavati u prostoru Društva Naša djeca u Varaždinu.

Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 12. veljače, radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel. 098 948 9907.
________________________________________
Ciklus radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se od ukupno 8 radionica sa sljedećim temama:
16.02. - 1. Uvodna radionica: upoznavanje; spolnost kroz  trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 
02.03. - 2. Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života 
16.03. - 3. Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 
30.03. - 4. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 1. dio 
13.04. - 5. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 2. dio 
04.05. - 6. Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 
18.05. - 7. Radionica o fiziologiji porođaja namijenjena partnerima polaznica 
8. Susret nakon porođaja: druženje i osvrt – termin se dogovara nakon porođaja polaznica.

Vrijeme održavanja radionica je od 18 do 20.30 sati.

Nakon formiranja grupa ne primamo nove polaznice, stoga molimo sudionice da dođu na svaku radionicu iz ciklusa.

Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku, odnosno nešto drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. Na radionicama ćete moći aktivno sudjelovati, a koristit ćemo se i kreativnim (likovnim i sl.) načinima izražavanja.

Radionice su besplatne!

Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## anchie76

Pozivamo vas na susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju u Zagrebu


U utorak 1. veljače 2010. godine u 18 sati održat će se susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, u Zagrebu.

Tema ovog sastanka je: *Kako ispravno započeti s dojenjem?* 

Iako je dojenje prirodno, nerijetko se dogodi da se na počecima moraju prevladati naizgled nepremostive prepreke. Na ovoj radionici ćemo proći sve početne probleme, te naučiti kako ih uspješno izbjeći ili prebroditi. 

Ako ste trudnica (čak i u vrlo ranom stadiju trudnoće) svakako dođite na ovu radionicu i pripremite se za ono što vas možda čeka, a majke koje su prošle slične situacije pomoći će vam sa svojim savjetima i iskustvom. 

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica prijave su obavezne i primaju se isključivo na e-mail adresu: grupe@roda.hr. 


Sastanci se održavaju svakoga prvog utorka u mjesecu, a vode ih Rodine savjetnice za pomoć pri dojenju uz vašu veliku pomoć. Predviđeno trajanje je 90 minuta. Radionice su besplatne.

Veselimo se druženju!

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 12.02.2011. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## Poslid

*Mala Rodina radionica za trudnice - kreativna, zanimljiva, opuštajuća*

Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da će se 05.03.2011. (subota) u Čakovcu, održati Mala Rodina radionica za trudnice. 
Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica.
Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionica će se održati u prostoru prostoru ACT Čakovec, Novakova, Stari Hrast, prvi kat.
Vrijeme održavanja radionica je od 17 do 20.30 sati (s pauzama).
Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 04.ožujka, radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel. 098 948 9907.
________________________________________

Radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se sljedećih tema:

-	spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 
-	Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života
-	Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju
-	Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 
-	Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 

Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku da se možete što udobnije smjestiti, odnosno bilo što drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. 
Radionica je besplatna!
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## anchie76

Pozivamo vas na susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju u Zagrebu


U utorak 1. ožujka 2011. godine u 18 sati održat će se susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, u Zagrebu.

Tema ovog sastanka je: Prvi dani s djetetom

Prvi dani često budu kaotični - prinova je u kući, s raznih strana dolaze razni savjeti,  "on ti je gladan" je rečenica koje ne silazi s mnogih usta, dileme nerijetko budu češće nego smo se nadali.  Ako ste trudnica (čak i u vrlo ranom stadiju trudnoće) svakako dođite na ovu radionicu i pripremite se za ono što vas čeka, a majke koje su prošle sve to će vam pomoći svojim savjetima i iskustvom.

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica prijave su obavezne i primaju se isključivo na e-mail adresu: grupe@roda.hr.


Sastanci se održavaju svakoga prvog utorka u mjesecu, a vode ih Rodine savjetnice za pomoć pri dojenju uz vašu veliku pomoć. Predviđeno trajanje je 90 minuta. Radionice su besplatne.

Veselimo se druženju

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*Mala škola dojenja  - PULA
*
U *subotu, 12. ožujka 2011*. u Obiteljskom centru Istarske županije u *Puli*, Vidikovac 7 (zgrada vodotornja), *održat će se radionica o dojenju*.
Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

*Početak* radionice je *u 10 sati*, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. 

*Prijava dolaska je obavezna jer je broj sudionika ograničen.  Možete se prijaviti SMS-om na broj 091 22 77 233 ili na e-mail istra@roda.hr.*


Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 12.03.2011. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## Hady

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Rijeci* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u nedjelju, 20.03.2011. u Rijeci od 9 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu Delta.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u PULI* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u nedjelju, *03**.04.2011. u Puli od 10 do 12 sati*,  na parkiralištu Mercator centra (Šijanska cesta)

----------


## daddycool

Rodin besplatni pregled autosjedalica održat će se u *Splitu, u subotu 9. travnja 2011 od 16 do 18 sati*, uz stadion na Poljudu, između pečenjarnice „Muflon“ i lunaparka (jugozapadni ulaz). 

Tijekom pregleda roditelji će moći dobiti informacije, savjete i praktičnu pomoć u vezi sa ispravnim korištenjem autosjedalice. 

Pozvani su svi roditelji i budući roditelji. Roditelje koji planiraju doći molimo da ponesu upute proizvođača sjedalice, ako ih imaju, te da dovedu i svoje dijete.

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u *nedjelju*, 17.04.2011. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## lionne

*Radionica o platnenim pelenama u Puli*


*U četvrtak 28. travnja 2011. s početkom u 17:30 sati*, u prostorijama Zelene Istre (3. kat Kulturnog centra Karlo Rojc) *u Puli*,  održat će se besplatna radionica o platnenim pelenama koju će voditi članice Udruge RODA, iskusne korisnice modernih platnenih pelena. 
Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". 

*Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak prijavite na broj telefona 098/435-447.*
Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min. Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## Nimrod

*Radionice o odgovornom roditeljstvu diljem Hrvatske*



Povodom *Međunarodnog dana odgoja bez batina* koji se obilježava 30. travnja udruga Roda će diljem Hrvatske organizirati radionice o odgovornom roditeljstvu. 



  Radionice će se održati u sljedećim gradovima:


*   Zagreb* - utorak, 26. travnja 2011. godine, u 17 sati, u Rodinom gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14. Molimo da svoj dolazak obavezno prijavite na 098 166 04 95. *Cres* - srijeda, 27. travnja 2011. godine, u 18 sati, u prostoru Pučkog otvorenog učilišta. Molimo da svoj dolazak obavezno prijavite na 098 887 201. *Varaždin* - srijeda, 27. travnja 2011. godina, u 18 sati, u prostorijama Društva Naša djeca, Petra Krešimira IV 15/1. Molimo da svoj dolazak obavezno prijavite na 098 669 060. *Mali Lošinj* – četvrtak, 28. Travnja 2011. godine, u 19 sati, u prostoru Doma Kulture. Molimo da svoj dolazak obavezno prijavite na 098 887 201. *Rijeka* - subota, 30. travnja 2011. godine, u 11 sati, u prostoru Obiteljskog centra, Krešimirova 12. Molimo da svoj dolazak obavezno prijavite na 099 403 51 89.

  Radionica, koja je dio projekta Odgovornog roditeljstva, je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 120 minuta. Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika najave su obavezne!

  Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## BHany

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica* u Osijeku koje će obaviti Rodine savjetnice za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati *u subotu, 07.05.2011. u Osijeku od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu Mercatora u Gackoj ulici.*

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete.

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno  postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u  vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta  ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći.


Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!

----------


## tomita

Ponovno kreću susreti grupe za potporu dojenju u Osijeku!  :Very Happy: 
 Prvi susret održat će se 12. svibnja 2011. godine, od 17 do 19 sati,u Klubu mladih „Paklena naranča“ Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice Osijek, na adresi Europska avenija 24.

Tema ovog sastanka je *„Priprema, pozor, dojenje”,* a govorit ćemo o tome je li, i kakva je priprema potrebna za dojenje, te kako uspješno započeti s dojenjem.

Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se na broj 091/ 22 77 246.

Sastanak vode Rodine savjetnice za pomoć pri dojenju uz veliku pomoć svake od vas. Radionica je besplatna. 

Veselimo se druženju!

----------


## Matilda

Rodin besplatan pregled autosjedalica u Karlovcu

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Karlovcu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.

Pregled će se održati *u subotu 7. svibnja 2011. od 10 do 12 sati na parkiralištu hotela Korana*.

Ako je moguće, molimo donesite sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te dovedite i vaše dijete.

----------


## Matilda

Sutra, *petak 13.5., od 9 do 16 sati ispred Zorin doma* bit će postavljen Rodin informativni štand. Bit će postavljeni i štandovi karlovačkih osnovnih škola, dječjih vrtića, društava i udruga jer je Karlovac domaćin gradova koji nose tituli Grad prijatelj djece.

----------


## Nimrod

*Radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu* u *Zadru*  održat će se u subotu, *28. svibnja 2011*. godine, s početkom u 11 sati, u  prostorijama Gradske knjižnice Zadar. 

Udruga Roda već niz godina organizira radionicu o odgovornom  roditeljstvu kako bi roditeljima pružila potporu u nenasilnom odgoju  djece.  

Radionica, koja je dio projekta Odgovornog roditeljstva  (http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti...izd_portal.pdf), je  besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 120 minuta.  

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika najave su obavezne! Stoga vas molim da svoj dolazak svakako najavite na mob. 098 9650 860. 

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## Mimah

U *subotu, 04. lipnja 2011*. u KC Susajda u *Cresu*, Šetalište 20. travnja 60, održat ćese* mala škola dojenja*.

Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice, dojilje i njihovi partneri. 
*
Početak* radionice je *u 10 sati*, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. 

*Istoga dana, na istome mjestu, s početkom u 13 sati* održat će se i radionica o platnenim pelenama na kojoj ćete moći saznati sve o prednostima korištenja platnenih pelena. 

Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona  098 887 201.

Radionice su besplatne, a dobrodošla su i djeca! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu*  koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, *28.05.2011. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati*,  na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje  Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 18.06.2011. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 18.06.2011. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## Poslid

*Rodina radionica za trudnice u Čakovcu*
Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da će se 2.7.2011. (subota) u Čakovcu, održati jednodnevna Rodina radionica za trudnice. 
Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica.
Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionica će se održati u prostoru prostoru ACT Čakovec, Novakova, Stari Hrast, prvi kat.
Vrijeme održavanja radionica je od 15 do 18.30 sati (s pauzama).
Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 30.6.2011., radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel. 098 948 9907.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*U četvrtak, 30. lipnja 2011. s početkom u 17 sati, u prostorijama  Obiteljskog centra Istarske županije, Vidikovac 7 (zgrada vodotornja) u  Puli, održat će se Rodina radionica o dojenju - Mala škola dojenja.* 

 Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.
 Početak radionice je u 17 sati, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. Prijava  dolaska je obavezna jer je broj sudionika ograničen.  Možete se  prijaviti SMS-om na broj 098 962 1799 ili na e-mail istra@roda.hr.

 Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Poslid

*Rodina radionica za trudnice u Čakovcu*
Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da će se 27.8.2011. (subota) u Čakovcu, održati jednodnevna Rodina radionica za trudnice. 
Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica.
Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionica će se održati u prostoru prostoru ACT Čakovec, Novakova, Stari Hrast, prvi kat.
Vrijeme održavanja radionica je od 09 do 13.30 sati (s pauzama).
Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 25.8.2011., radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel.[COLOR=#49535A !important]* 091 22 77 233*[/COLOR]

----------


## daddycool

Počinje škola, mališani kreću u vrtić, provjerite da li ispravno postavljate sjedalicu te da li je dijete u njoj ispravno vezano. U tjednu kada obilježavamo 10 godina rada ipostojanja udruge, RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 03.09.2011. u Zagrebu od 17 do 19 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## puntica

10. rođendan RODE slavimo nizom radionica 



> Udruga RODA – Roditelji u akciji ove godine ponosno slavi svoj 10.  rođendan kojeg će do kraja godine obilježavati u volonterskom duhu  različitim aktivnostima diljem Hrvatske. Pozivamo trudnice, majke, očeve  i sve zainteresirane na naše radionice koje će se održati u Rodinom  tjednu od 3. do 9. rujna 2011. u Zagrebu prema sljedećem rasporedu:*
> Pregled autosjedalica*
> 3. rujna 2011. (subota) od 17 do 19 sati, parkiralište ispred zgrade MUP-a, Heinzelova 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa), _nije potrebna prijava_;
> *Radionice u Rodinom gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, Zagreb:*
> *Mala škola dojenja*
> 5. rujna 2011. (ponedjeljak) od 17 do 19.45 sati, _radionica je popunjena_
> *Savjetovalište za dojenje*
> 6. rujna 2011. (utorak) od 16 do 18 sati, _prijave na broj telefona 091/22 77 236_
> *Medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja*
> ...


prijavite se, dođite, proslavite s nama 10. rođendan  :Joggler:

----------


## tomita

*Grupa za potporu dojenju-Osijek * 
Udruga RODA – Roditelji u akciji ove godine ponosno slavi svoj 10. rođendan kojeg će do kraja godine obilježavati u volonterskom duhu različitim aktivnostima diljem Hrvatske. U Rodinom tjednu od 3. do 9. rujna održava se niz radionica u našim gradovima. 
U Osijeku će se dana 9. rujna 2011. godine (petak) održati susret Grupe za potporu dojenju,u vremenu od 17 do 19 sati,u Klubu mladih „Paklena naranča“ Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice Osijek, na adresi Europska avenija 24.

Tema ovog sastanka je „Dohrana”, a govorit ćemo o tome je kada je vrijeme za dohranu, kako započeti dohranu, kako odrediti je li dijete spremno za dohranu te što s dojenjem nakon početka dohrane.
Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se od 12 do 20 sati na broj 091/ 22 77 246.

Sastanak vodi Rodina savjetnica za pomoć pri dojenju uz veliku pomoć svake od vas. Radionica je besplatna. 

Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*Mala škola dojenja - PULA
*
U *utorak**, 13. rujna 2011*. u Obiteljskom centru Istarske županije u *Puli*, Vidikovac 7 (zgrada vodotornja), *održat će se radionica o dojenju*.
  Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

*Početak* radionice je *u 17 sati*, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. 

Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 091 22 77 239 ili na mail istra@roda.hr


  Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## nicols

*--*

----------


## nicols

*Rodin štand na Sajmu udruga u Karlovcu*

Već treću godinu karlovački ogranak udruge Roda sudjeluje na *Sajmu udruga u Karlovcu*.
U subotu 24. rujna od 9 sati dođite na *Promenadu* (Šetalište dr. Franje Tuđmana) i posjetite *Rodin štand*.

Isti dan karlovački ogranak obilježava i *Tjedan dojenja*.

----------


## spajalica

Rodina rasprodaja u subotu 24.09.2011. od 9 do 13 sati u paviljonu 7a na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu 
http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=3136

----------


## honeybee

Ima li nade da se uskoro organizira i radionica o platnenim pelenama u Sisku?

----------


## bebelina

*Obilježavanje Dana prava djeteta u Splitu*

Udruga RODA u suradnji sa Gradskom knjižnicom "Marko Marulić" povodom Dana prava djeteta organizira dva BESPLATNA događaja i to: 

1.* četvrtak, 6. 10. 2011. u 17 sati  "Ljekovitost waldorfske pedagogije"* (predavanje)
2.* petak, 7. 10. 2011. u 17 sati  "Odgovorno roditeljstvo" *  (radionica)

SVI STE POZVANI!!!


Vidimo se!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BHany

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica* u Osijeku koje će obaviti Rodine savjetnice za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati *u subotu, 08.10.2011. u Osijeku od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu Mercatora u Gackoj ulici*.

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete.

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno    postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u    vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta    ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći.


Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u *nedjelju,* *16.10.2011. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati*, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## Mimah

*Udruga  RODA- Roditelji u akciji vas poziva na obilježavanje Tjedna dojenja u  Cresu. Trudnice, dojilje, dođite po besplatan primjerak DVD-a Mliječna  staza- put do uspješnog dojenja. Također, moći ćete se upoznati s  modernim platnenim ekološkim pelenama i opskrbiti se drugim edukativnim  materijalima vezanim uz dojenje, sigurnost i odgoj djece.

 Čekamo vas u subotu, 8. listopada 2011. na Trgu Frane Pertića, ispred gradske lože između 10 i 12 sati.*

----------


## Smajlich

Kada će biti kakva radionica ili pregledavanje AS u Dolini Neretve? A dobro bi došlo i malo potpore dojenju. Općenito, sva događanja su u Dubrovniku, a ovaj je dio malo zapušten  :Wink:

----------


## nicols

*Pozivamo vas na susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju u Zagrebu!*
U *utorak 8. studenog 2011. godine u 17 sati* održat će se susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju u  Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14 u Zagrebu. 
Tema ovog sastanka je *„Dojenje“.
*Dojenje je jednostavno, prirodno, zdravo i daje osjećaj sigurnosti i majci i djetetu. No ponekada se mame susretnu s problemima koji dojenje pretvore u nešto neugodno, bolno i komplicirano. Trudnice i mame s malom djecom dođite na rodinu grupu za potporu dojenju i pokušajmo zajedno naći rješenje.
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica prijave su obavezne i primaju se isključivo na e-mail adresu:grupe@roda.hr.
Sastanci se održavaju svakoga prvog utorka u mjesecu, a vode ih Rodine savjetnice za pomoć pri dojenju uz vašu veliku pomoć. Predviđeno trajanje je 90 minuta. Radionice su besplatne.

----------


## puntica

Rodina rasprodaja rabljene dječje odjeće i opreme (jesensko-zimska) odrzat ce se u *subotu, 19.11.2011. od 9 do 13 sati u paviljonu7na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu* (ulaz kod Gastro Globusa)

----------


## mamma2

Pozivamo vas na susret *Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju u Zagrebu*


U *SRIJEDU 7. prosinca 2011. godine u 17 sati* održat će se susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, u Zagrebu.

Tema ovog sastanka je: Dolazak bebe - prvi dani...

Dojenje je jednostavno, prirodno, zdravo i daje osjećaj sigurnosti i majci i djetetu. No ponekad se mame susretnu s problemima koji dojenje pretvore u nešto neugodno, bolno i komplicirano.
Trudnice i mame s malom djecom dođite na Rodinu grupu za potporu dojenju i pokušajmo zajedno zaobići probleme.

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica prijave su obavezne i primaju se isključivo na e-mail adresu: *grupe@roda.hr*. Molim Vas da u mailu navedete podatak jeste li trudnica (koji tjedan trudnoće) ili već imate dijete i njegovu dob.

Sastanak vode Rodine savjetnice za pomoć pri dojenju uz vašu veliku pomoć. Predviđeno trajanje je 90 minuta. Radionice su besplatne.

Veselimo se druženju!

----------


## daddycool

*Besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Nedelišću* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u *nedjelju,* *20.11.2011. u Nedelišću od 11 do 13 sati.
Više informacija* http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=3178

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u *subotu,* *26.11.2011. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati*, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## Mimah

U * srijedu, 30. studenog 2011.*, s početkom *u 18:00* sati, *u Dječjem vrtiću Girice* održati će se radionica o platnenim pelenama.
  Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati, opipati primjerke Rodinog branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa".
Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!


Sve informacije o radionici možete dobiti na broj *098/ 887- 201.*

----------


## Mimah

Radionica u Cresu počinje u 16.30!  :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

*Rodina radionica za trudnice* 
Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da će se *25.1.2012.* (srijeda) u Varaždinu, održati jednodnevna Rodina radionica za trudnice. 
Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica.
Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionica će se održati u prostoru _prostoru Tehnološkog parka Varaždin, Zagrebačka 89, 5.kat._
Vrijeme održavanja radionica je od 17 do 20.30 sati (s pauzama).
*Prijave su obavezne* zbog ograničenog broja polaznica *i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 24.1.2012.*, radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel. *091 22 77 233*.

Radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se sljedećih tema:

-         spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 
-         Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života
-         Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju
-         Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 
-         Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 


Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku da se možete što udobnije smjestiti, odnosno bilo što drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. 
Radionica je besplatna!
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## mamma2

*Pozivamo vas na susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju u Zagrebu*


*U srijedu 18. siječnja 2012. godine u 17.30 sati* održat će se susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, u Zagrebu.

Tema ovog sastanka je: kako izbjeći uobičajene poteškoće u dojenju

Dojenje je jednostavno, prirodno, zdravo i daje osjećaj sigurnosti i majci i djetetu. No ponekad se mame susretnu s problemima koji dojenje pretvore u nešto neugodno, bolno i komplicirano.
Trudnice i mame s malom djecom dođite na rodinu grupu za potporu dojenju i pokušajmo zajedno zaobići probleme.

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica prijave su obavezne i primaju se isključivo na e-mail adresu: grupe@roda.hr
Molim Vas da u mailu navedete podatak jeste li trudnica (koji tjedan trudnoće) ili već imate dijete i njegovu dob.

Sastanak vodi Rodina savjetnica za pomoć pri dojenju uz vašu veliku pomoć.  Predviđeno trajanje je 90 minuta.  Radionice su besplatne.

Veselimo se druženju!

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u *subotu,* *21.01.2012. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati*, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## tomita

*Pozivamo vas na susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju u Osijeku*

U petak, 10. veljače 2012. godine od 17.00 do 19.00 sati održat će se susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju, u Klubu mladih „Paklena naranča“ Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice Osijek, na adresi Europska avenija 24.
Tema ovog sastanka je: *Mitovi i istine o dojenju*

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica prijave su obavezne i primaju se isključivo na e-mail adresu: slavonija@roda.hr
Molim Vas da u mailu navedete podatak jeste li trudnica (koji tjedan trudnoće) ili već imate dijete i njegovu dob, te broj telefona.

Sastanak vodi Rodina savjetnica za pomoć pri dojenju uz vašu veliku pomoć. 
Radionica je besplatna.

Veselimo se druženju!

----------


## Poslid

*Rodine radionice za trudnice u Čakovcu*
Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da u Čakovcu s radom započinje Ciklus Rodinih radionica za trudnice. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica kojima je predviđeni termin porođaja između 20.svibnja 2012. i 20.srpnja 2012.
Ovim radionicama željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionice će se održavati u prostoru Udruge ACT, Čakovec, Novakova, Stari hrast, 1. kat_._
*Prijave su obavezne* zbog ograničenog broja polaznica *i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 15.veljače*, radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel. *091 22 77 233*.

Ciklus radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se od ukupno 8 radionica sa sljedećim temama:

18.02. - 1. Uvodna radionica: upoznavanje; spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 

 03.03. - 2. Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života 

 17.03. - 3. Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 

 31.03. - 4. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 1. dio 

 14.04. - 5. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 2. dio 

 28.04. - 6. Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 

 12.05. - 7. Radionica o fiziologiji porođaja namijenjena partnerima polaznica 

 8. Susret nakon porođaja: druženje i osvrt – termin se dogovara nakon porođaja polaznica.
Vrijeme održavanja radionica je od 16 do 18 sati.
*Nakon formiranja grupa ne primamo nove polaznice, stoga molimo sudionice da dođu na svaku radionicu iz ciklusa.*
Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku, odnosno nešto drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. _Na radionicama ćete moći aktivno sudjelovati, a koristit ćemo se i kreativnim (likovnim i sl.) načinima izražavanja._
Radionice su besplatne!

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 25.02.2012. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).*

----------


## spajalica

Udruga Roda organizira 31. Rodinu rasprodaju, koja ce se održati 10. 03. 2012. od 9-13 sati u paviljonu 7a na Zagrebačkom velesajmu.
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/rodi...djece-i-opreme
veselimo se vasem dolasku.

----------


## paid

> Kada će biti kakva radionica ili pregledavanje AS u Dolini Neretve? A dobro bi došlo i malo potpore dojenju. Općenito, sva događanja su u Dubrovniku, a ovaj je dio malo zapušten


potpisujem ovo,ovo je područje s puuuuno dječice i stvarno bi bilo divno....

----------


## tomita

*Mala škola dojenja – OSIJEK*
*
*U *petak, 9.ožujka 2012. godine*,u Klubu mladih „Paklena naranča“ Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice Osijek, na adresi Europska avenija 24, održat će se Rodina radionica o dojenju- Mala škola dojenja*.*

Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

*Početak* radionice je *u 16:30 sati*, predviđeno trajanje dva i pol sata. 

Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na slavonija@roda.hr


Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.Pregled će se održati *u subotu, 17.03.2012. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati,* na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## lionne

*Mala škola dojenja - Pula

U četvrtak, 29. ožujka 2012.* s početkom u 10 sati, u prostorijama Obiteljskog centra Istarske županije, Vidikovac 7 (zgrada vodotornja) u Puli, održat će se Rodina radionica o dojenju - *Mala škola dojenja*. 

Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri. Početak radionice je u 10 sati, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. Prijava dolaska je obavezna jer je broj sudionika ograničen. Možete se prijaviti SMS-om na broj 098 280 600. 

Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.Pregled će se održati *u nedjelju,* 15.04.2*012. u Zagrebu od 16 do 18 sati,* na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## emily

U srijedu, *11. travnja,* i četvrtak,* 26. travnja* u* 16,30 sati* u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, *u Zagrebu* održat će se Mala škola dojenja.
Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su trudnice i njihovi partneri.
*Početak* radionica je u* 16,30 sati*, predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata i 45 minuta (uključeno je 15 minuta pauze).
Zbog ograničenog broja sudionica/ka molimo da se (uz podatak o terminu poroda i kontakt broju telefona) obavezno prijavite putem e-maila: dojenje@roda.hr.
Radionica je besplatna, veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## spajalica

*Udruge Roda i Sunce*, zajedničkom akcijom obilježavaju* Dan planeta Zemlje 22. travnja 2012.* i to rasprodajom rabljene dječje opreme i igračaka na Prokurativama.
Potrošački način života jedan je od ključnih uzroka gomilanja otpada, lošeg stanja u okolišu i iscrpljenih prirodnih resursa. Uvođenjem principa '*smanji i ponovno upotrijebi*' u svakodnevni život možemo značajno doprinijeti smanjenju količine stvorenog otpada.
Cilj rasprodaje je pomoći drugima: kupcima i prodavateljima. Kupci mogu kupiti igračke i opremu po iznimno povoljnim cijenama, a prodavatelji mogu raščistiti svoje ormare i pri tome nešto zaraditi. 
Pozivamo zainteresirane građane koji žele sudjelovati u rasprodaji prodajom svoje rabljene opreme i igračaka da se *jave u vremenu od 16. travnja-20.travnja na kontakt telefone Udruge Sunce 360-779 i 091/360-7790 od 9-16 h.*

----------


## BHany

*Udruga  RODA* – Roditelji u akciji i ove godine obilježava *Dan planeta Zemlje*.  Pozivamo roditelje i sve zainteresirane da nas posjete *na štandovima   21. travnja 2012.* u

- *Osijeku*, Trg Ante Starčevića od *10 do 12 sati* 
- *Varaždinu*,  Trg Slobode (iza crkve Sv.Nikole) od *10 do 13 sati*
-* Čakovcu*,  Franjevački trg od *9 do 13 sati*.

Na Rodinu štandu posjetitelji će se moći upoznati sa sve popularnijom  prirodnom alternativom koja „diše“ - modernim perivim platnenim pelenama.  Svi zainteresirani će iz prve ruke moći čuti informacije o njihovim  prednostima te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodinih platenenih pelena.    

Platnene pelene smanjuju pelenski osip, meke su i ugodne za nošenje, od prirodnih materijala.  

Danas sve više roditelja mora paziti na troškove, a ako se odluče za  platnene pelene, sačuvat će 5000 kn koliko bi više morali izdvojiti za  jednokratne pelene. Potrebno ih je samo 20-ak za jedno dijete. Sačuvat  će i okoliš od teško razgradivog i potencijalno opasnog otpada  jednokratnih pelena u količini od oko 1 tone po djetetu. Primjerice,  zagrebačko odlagalište svake godine puni se s nekoliko milijuna  kilograma prljavih pelena, a za odlaganje tolike količine otpada na  Jakuševcu građani Zagreba izdvoje oko 2 milijuna kuna.    

Neki se roditelji boje komplicirane upotrebe i održavanja, no moderne  platnene pelene nisu starinske četvrtaste pelene koje je trebalo  iskuhavati, glačati i savijati. Šivane su u nekoliko slojeva, s oblikom  koji se jednostavno pričvrsti čičkom ili drukerima. Iz iskustva mnogih  roditelja znamo da je moderne platnene pelene puno lakše održavati, nego  izabrati ih samo dvadesetak iz šarenila različitih uzoraka, krojeva i  vrsta materijala.    
Jedan od razloga sve veće popularnosti platnenih pelena je i njihov  privlačan dizajn i sve bolja dostupnost u ponudi nekoliko hrvatskih  proizvođača.  

Više informacija o platnenim pelenama možete pronaći i na internetskoj stranici www.pelene.info.

----------


## Lutonjica

U utorak *24.4.2012 u 17 sati* održat će se *radionica o platnenim pelenama* u *Samoboru*, na Dječjem odjelu Samoborske gradske knjižnice.
Nadam se da se vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## BHany

Pozivamo vas na *okrugli stol o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji koju*  organiziraju *Ženska soba i udruga Roda*. Okrugli stol će se održati u *četvrtak 26. travnja 2012.* u *hotelu Palace*, J.J. Strossmayera 10 u Zagrebu, s početkom *u 16 sati*, a očekivano trajanje je dva sata.

        Na okruglom stolu će govoriti Ministar zdravlja, prof. dr. sc. *Rajko Ostojić*, dr. sc. *Dubravka Šimonović*, dr. sc. *Erden Radončić*, dr. sc. *Romana Dmitrović*, mr. sc. *Alfred Kniewald*, prof. dr. sc. *Hrvoje Vrčić*, *Sanja Juras* i *Jelena Koprić* te predstavnice pacijentica i pacijenata.

 Ovaj okrugli stol organiziramo kao reakciju na prijedlog Zakona o  medicinski potmognutoj oplodnji koji je prošlog tjedna usvojen na  sjednici Vlade RH, kao i na raspravu o problematici potpomognute  oplodnje koja se posljednjih mjeseci vodi u medijskom i javnom prostoru.
 Prilika je ovo da se predstave pozicije s kojih je kreiran Zakon, da  sve sudionice i sudionici tribine svojim profesionalnim, aktivističkim  ili osobnim iskustvom i znanjem daju osvrt na učinke predloženog Zakona,  kao i da ukažu na njegove nedostatke i prednosti. Vjerujemo da će ovaj  okrugli stol doprinijeti donošenju pravednog zakona o medicinski  potpomognutoj oplodnji koji će svim građankama i građanima osigurati  pravo optimalnog i realno ostvarivog liječenja, sukladno svjetskim  standardima i najuspješnijim medicinskim metodama, te da će spriječiti  diskriminaciju po bilo kojoj osnovi.

 Pozivamo vas stoga da nam se pridružite i aktivno sudjelujete na ovom  okruglom stolu. Nakon završetka izlaganja predviđeno je vrijeme za  pitanja i diskusiju. Osim pozvanih sudionica i sudionika, svi prisutni  će moći iznijeti svoje stavove o navedenim problemima.

Prijave i potvrde dolaska na roda@roda.hr ili na zenska.soba@zenskasoba.hr ili na tel. 01/ 61 19 174.

----------


## Kadauna

*U subotu 28. travnja 2012. godine, udruga Roda u suradnji s Građanskom inicijativom osoba koje se bore s neplodnošću, Udrugom osoba s problemom neplodnosti BETA i Centrom za građansku hrabrost organizira akciju ZAJEDNO ZA PLODNOST.*  _

Pozivamo sve zainteresirane da točno u 12 sati zajedno s nama krenu s Trga bana Jelačića (od Manduševca) u šetnju središtem grada ukazujući na probleme s kojima se neplodne osobe trenutno susreću te iskazujući potporu svima onima koji uz pomoć potpomognute oplodnje nastoje ostvariti roditeljstvo. Zapušimo još jednom zajedno simbolične balone od sapunice za sve one preostale čije će se nade o roditeljstvu opet rasplinuti upravo poput tih balona._  _

Pridružite nam se u organizaciji već od 10 sati na štandu na Trgu Bana Jelačićagdje ćemo u vremenu od 10 – 14 sati dijeliti edukativne letke i materijale za senzibilizaciju javnosti o neplodnosti._ _

Cilj ove akcije je senzibilizirati građanke i građane grada Zagreba, ali i cijele Hrvatske na problem neplodnosti. Ovo događanje organizira se kao reakcija na prijedlog Zakona o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji koji je 19.04.2012. godine usvojen u Vladi RH, kao i za neplodne osobe često uvredljivu i bolnu raspravu o problematici potpomognute oplodnje koja se posljednjih mjeseci vodi u medijskom i javnom prostoru. Pri tome su najglasniji upravo oni kojima liječenje neplodnosti i medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja uopće nije potrebna, dok se istovremeno ne uvažavaju prijedlozi pacijenata i pacijentica te smjernica Europske udruge za humanu reprodukciju i embriologiju ESHRE._ _

Zakon je i dalje restriktivan i substandardan te:_ _
- ne prepušta stručnjacima da sami unutar struke odlučuju o protokolima i smjernicama koji su najbolji za pojedine skupine pacijenata/pacijentica kao što je to slučaj kod liječenja drugih bolesti,_ _
- ne osigurava svim građanima i građankama pravo na optimalno liječenje za apsolutno sve skupine neplodne populacije. 
_ _- uvjetuje svojim građanima i građankama novo, ovoga puta socijalno ograničenje, i raslojava ih na one koji imaju pravo na potpuno liječenje i one koji si potpuno liječenje financijski ne mogu priuštiti,_ *

Ostajemo država koja je prevarila svoje građane i građanke i koja im i dalje ne namjerava osigurati njihova Ustavom zagarantirana prava, a ovaj će Zakon, kao i prethodni, uništiti još jednom neke nade u ostvarenje roditeljstva, i dalje nježne poput maslačka ili balona od sapunice.* *

Pozivamo stoga sve pacijente i pacijentice, sve kojih se ovaj Zakon zaista tiče, da zajedno pokažemo što mislimo i da je naše mišljenje potrebno uvažavati te da se borimo za optimalno liječenje u skladu sa svjetskim standardima i smjernicama ESHRE.* *

Pozivamo i sve ostale!*  *Svi koji podržavate neplodne parove, koji imate obitelj ili prijatelje koji se bore s neplodnošću, svi koji podržavate prava neplodnih osoba na optimalno liječenje, svi koji ste zabrinuti i za prava vaše djece – pridružite nam se i podržite nas! Zakon se donosi i za buduće generacije, i za sve one koji će se tek suočiti s problemom neplodnosti. Već sada je svaki 6. par u HR neplodan, a očekivano je da će se taj broj povećavati.* *

Ako propustimo ovaj trenutak, dugi niz godina nećemo imati priliku popraviti zakon i štetu koju će on nanijeti neplodnoj populaciji.*

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.Pregled će se održati u subotu, 12.05.2012. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).*

----------


## Idnom

Hoce li biti organizirana rodina skola dojenja u Zg jos prije ljeta?

Termin mi je u 9. mjesecu i svakako bi uz trudnicki tecaj htjela se ukljuciti u neke aktivnosti/radionice koje ce mi pomoci pri porodu i u prvim danima s bebom (dojenje, pelene i sl.) pa jel imate u planu jos kakve radionice?

----------


## puntica

> Hoce li biti organizirana rodina skola dojenja u Zg jos prije ljeta?
> 
> Termin mi je u 9. mjesecu i svakako bi uz trudnicki tecaj htjela se ukljuciti u neke aktivnosti/radionice koje ce mi pomoci pri porodu i u prvim danima s bebom (dojenje, pelene i sl.) pa jel imate u planu jos kakve radionice?


male škole dojenja se u zg organiziraju svaki mjesec, uglavnom čak 2 puta mjesečno
prati obavijesti na portalu i ovdje na forumu

do poroda sigurno stigneš to odraditi

vjerujem da stigneš i na malu radionicu za trudnice

a moooožda i na radionicu o platnenim pelenama

----------


## Idnom

Hvala na odgovoru!  :Smile:

----------


## nicols

Udruga RODA - Roditelji u akciji ponovno vas poziva na sezonsku rasprodaju (proljetno-ljetnu) dječje odjeće, obuće, opreme i igračaka, za djecu od 0 do 12 god koja će se održati *u subotu 26. svibnja 2012. godine u Paviljonu 7a na Zagrebačkom velesajmu od 9 do 13 sati*. 

Više informacija ovdje.

----------


## bebelina

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zadru koje će obaviti Rodine savjetnice za autosjedalice.
*Pregled će se održati u subotu, 19.05.2012. u Zadru od 9,30 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu Gradske knjižnice Zadar u ulici Stjepana Radića 11b.*
Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete. Kako bi izbjegli gužvu i nepotrebno čekanje , molimo vas prijavite se na mob : 098 965 08 60 , iako primit ćemo i neprijavljene koji budu u prolazu.

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći.


Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost! 

Vidimo se!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tomita

Mala škola dojenja - Osijek
 U ponedjeljak, 28. svibnja 2012. godine, u Klubu mladih „Paklena  naranča“ Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice Osijek, na adresi Europska  avenija 24, održat će se Rodina radionica o dojenju- Mala škola dojenja.

 Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

 Početak radionice je u 17:00 sati,a  predviđeno trajanje je dva sata.

 Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na slavonija@roda.hr

 Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku

----------


## Angelina_2

jucer sam u zurnom prolazu u KC na parkingu spara vidjela cini mi se rodin stand i policajce...
jel moguce da je bio pregled as, a ako je kaj nema nigdje obavjest ili ja ne mogu naci?

----------


## BHany

U subotu,* 02. lipnja 2012. godine* od* 10 – 12 sati* u ulici *D. Lermana (pješačka zona)* organiziramo *besplatni pregled dječjih autosjedalica.*  

Na istoj lokaciji obilježit ćemo i *Dan zaštite okoliša* prezentacijom našeg* projekta platnenih pelena*.  

Pozivamo sve zainteresirane da nas, osim tijekom *pregleda*, posjete i na *štandu* na kojem će se moći upoznati sa sve popularnijom prirodnom alternativom koja „diše“ - modernim perivim platnenim pelenama. Svi posjetitelji i posjetiteljice moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodinih platnenih pelena. 

*Roditelje koji planiraju doći na pregled molimo da dovezu auto s autosjedalicom te da ponesu sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice, ukoliko ih imaju,  kao i da dovedu svoje dijete.* 

Tijekom pregleda roditelji će moći dobiti informacije, savjete i praktičnu pomoć vezanu uz ispravno korištenje i postavljanje dječjih autosjedalica. 

Prema Zakonu o sigurnosti prometa na cestama koji je stupio na snagu *17. lipnja 2008., djeca mlađa od pet godina moraju biti vezana u autosjedalici, a djeca mlađa od dvanaest godina moraju biti vezana pojasom vozila uz pomoć posebnog postolja**.* Nažalost, statistike pokazuju da se velika većina autosjedalica neispravno koristi pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji.  

Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći i ove subote u Požegi! 

Istovremeno, povodom Dana zaštite okoliša, željeli bismo stanovnicama i stanovnicima grada Požege pobliže predstaviti i platnene pelene.  Platnene pelene smanjuju pelenski osip, meke su i ugodne za nošenje, od prirodnih materijala. Danas sve više roditelja mora paziti na troškove, a ako se odluče za platnene pelene, sačuvat će 5000 kn koliko bi više morali izdvojiti za jednokratne pelene. Potrebno ih je samo 20-ak za jedno dijete. Sačuvat će i okoliš od teško razgradivog i potencijalno opasnog otpada jednokratnih pelena u količini od oko 1 tone po djetetu. Neki se roditelji boje komplicirane upotrebe i održavanja, no moderne platnene pelene nisu starinske četvrtaste pelene koje je trebalo iskuhavati, glačati i savijati. Šivane su u nekoliko slojeva, s oblikom koji se jednostavno pričvrsti čičkom ili drukerima. Vrlo ih je lako održavati, a jedan od razloga njihove sve veće popularnosti je i privlačan dizajn te sve bolja dostupnost u ponudi nekoliko hrvatskih proizvođača. Više informacija o platnenim pelenama možete pronaći i na internetskoj stranici www.pelene.info. 

Besplatni pregledi autosjedalica projekt su udruge RODA i njenih volontera. U projektu promocije platnenih pelena uspješno surađujemo upravo s Gradom Požegom koji već duže vrijeme kao jedini grad u Hrvatskoj subvencionira njihovo korištenje.  

Dođite! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## nicols

U utorak *5. lipnja 2012.* u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, *u Zagrebu* održat će se

Rodina radionica za trudnice

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se (uz podatak o terminu poroda i broju telefona) obavezno prijavite putem e-maila: porod@roda.hr.

Rodina radionica je prilika za razgovor o tome zašto je porod fiziološki proces, zašto je dobro ponijeti sa sobom u rodilište plan poroda, kako vam može pomoći vaša pratnja, kako umanjiti bol i eventualni strah pri porodu. Saznajte kako s vama surađuju vaši hormoni, kako se u optimalnim uvjetima vaša zdjelica širi za prolaz djeteta, zašto je štetno rano rezanje pupkovine i zašto je kontakt koža na kožu važan za dijete i za vas.
Radionicu vode Rodine volonterke, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.
*Početak* radionice je u *16:30 sati*, a *predviđeno trajanje je tri sata uz pauzu*.

----------


## Idnom

Jucer sam se prijavila putem maila na radionicu za trudnice koja ce se u utorak odrzati u ZG. 
Jel obicaj da se dobije povratni mail kao potvrda da ima mjesta? Ili ako nista ne dobijem samo dodjem?

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica* u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice. Pregled će se održati *u subotu, 30.06.2012. u Zagrebu od 18 do 20 sati*, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Drage trudnice,

*U četvrtak 28.06. u 9,30 održat će se Mala škola  dojenja u Puli, u Obiteljskom centru Istarske županije, Vidikovac 7  (zgrada vodotornja).*

Radionica je besplatna, traje otprilike 2  sata i proći ćemo sve i svašta vezano za dojenje, plus imati dovoljno  vremena za pitanja i razgovor o česta pitanja i probleme u dojenju.   Imam i prekrasnu bebu-lutku na kojoj ćete isprobati razne položaje  dojenja  :Smile: 

Prijavite se na istra@roda.hr, meni na pp ili pak na  FB stranici Roda Istra.  U prijavi navedite svoje ime i prezime i broj  telefona/mobitela da vas možemo kontaktirati ako se nešto desi da moramo  otkazati Malu školu.

Pozvane su trudnice i njihovi partneri, a organičene smo na 15 polaznica/ka pa prijavite se što prije!

I da, najvažnije, Obiteljski centar ima klimu  :Smile: 

(ako vas još nisam namamila da dođete, nastojat ću ispeći nešto fino za pogrickat na pauzi  :Wink: )

----------


## pinocchio

*Rodinaradionica          za trudnice u Zagrebu
*
    U srijedu *18. srpnja 2012.* u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva      14, *u Zagrebu*      održat će se Rodina radionica za trudnice.

    Rodina radionica je prilika za razgovor o tome zašto je porod      fiziološki      proces, zašto je dobro ponijeti sa sobom u rodilište plan poroda,      kako vam može      pomoći vaša pratnja, kako umanjiti bol i eventualni strah pri      porodu. Saznajte      kako s vama surađuju vaši hormoni, kako se u optimalnim uvjetima      vaša zdjelica      širi za prolaz djeteta, zašto je štetno rano rezanje pupkovine i      zašto je      kontakt koža na kožu važan za dijete i za vas. 
    Radionicu vode Rodine volonterke, a pozvane su sve trudnice i      njihovi      partneri.

*Početak* radionice je u *16:30 sati*, a *predviđeno trajanje je tri sata uz pauzu*. 
      Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se (uz podatak o      terminu poroda i      broju telefona) obavezno prijavite putem e-maila: porod@roda.hr.

----------


## nicols

U srijedu, *25. srpnja* u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, *u Zagrebu* održat će se Mala škola dojenja.
Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su trudnice i njihovi partneri.
*Početak* radionice je u* 16,30 sati*, predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata i 45 minuta (uključeno je 15 minuta pauze)
Zbog ograničenog broja sudionica/ka molimo da se (uz podatak o terminu poroda i kontakt broju telefona) obavezno prijavite putem e-maila: dojenje@roda.hr
Potvrdu o sudjelovanju dobit ćete mailom.

_Prednost imaju trudnice sa skorijim datumom poroda.
_
Radionica je besplatna, veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## kebuica

evo ja sam nova na orumu :Smile: 
zanima me kad će uskoro grupa potpore u dojenju biti organizirana u splitu i di se to održava? trebali bi mi savjeti o dojenju i mala pomoć savjetnica

puno hvala

----------


## Poslid

Drage/i  naše/i ,
obavještavamo Vas da će se održati ciklus Rodinih jednodnevnih  radionica , *u Svetom Iliji u prostorijama Općine* u sljedećim terminima;

*16.08.2012. Radionica o trudnoći i porodu*,u terminu od 18.00-21.00h,s pauzama
Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima/icama na porodu. 
*17.08.2012. Radionica o platnenim pelenama*,u teminu od 18.00-21.00h,s pauzama
Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodinog branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa".
Radionica je namijenjena svima zainteresiranima. 
*23.08.2012. Radionica „Mala škola dojenja“*,u terminu od 17.30-20.30h,s pauzama
Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju
Radionica je namijenjena svima zainteresiranima. 
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka  *prijave su obavezne* * i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 15.08.2012.*, radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel. *098 91 56 917*

*Radionice su besplatne!                                      * 
*Veselimo se vašem dolasku!*

----------


## tomita

Besplatni pregled AS u Bilju, 26.8.2012. od 9 do 12 sati  :Very Happy: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/75290-B...32#post2205132

----------


## Poslid

U četvrtak 20. rujna, u čak osam gradova diljem Hrvatske planiraju se projekcije filma Sloboda porodu (kliknite na CC u donjem desnom kutu i odaberite Croatian za hrvatski prijevod).

Projekcije će se organizirati te večeri u 1000 gradova 50 zemalja svijeta, budite i vi dio ove priče, dio promjene koje želimo vidjeti!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Na isti dan, u četvrtak 20. rujna 2012., u  cijelom ce svijetu biti premijerno prikazan novi dokumentarni film koji  predstavlja porod kao najveći problem vezan uz kršenje ljudskih prava.

*  RODA i još nekoliko udruga organiziraju čak osam BESPLATNIH projekcija  diljem Hrvatske!  Dogovorite večer sa prijateljicama i pridružite nam se  i budite dio promjene koje želite vidjeti u porodništvu!  Promjena ce  nastupiti kad žene ustanu protiv svih tih zlostavljanja i kažu: Dosta  je!*

 Sloboda porodu je sezdesetminutni dokumentarac  u kojem svjetski vodeći stručnjaci za porod, zajedno s međunarodnim  odvjetnicima za ljudska prava, pozivaju na kampanju koja poziva na  radikalne promjene odnosa prema rodiljama u svijetu.


 Projekcije u Hrvatskoj održat će se na sljedeća mjesta:

*ZAGREB*, KIC, Preradovićeva 5 u 19 sati
*VARAŽDIN*, CineStar Varaždin,  Ulica grada Lipika 15 u 18 sati
*RIJEKA*, Molekula, Delta 5/1 (bivša zgrada Ivexa) u 19,30 sati
*PULA*, Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica, Kandlerova 39 u 18 sati
*RAB*, Hotel Arabiana, Obala Petra Krešimira u 18 sati
*ZADAR*, Gradska knjižnica, Ulica S. Radića 11b u 18 sati
*SPLIT*, Središnja knjižnica, Ulica Slobode 2 u 18 sati
*DUBROVNIK*, Zavod za javno zdravstvo, Dr. A. Secera 4a u 16 sati

 Dodatne informacije o Slobodi porodu nalaze se na stranicama: http://freedomforbirth.com/ i www.roda.hr i na FB stranici https://www.facebook.com/events/277249279052856/

 “Siguran porod trebao bi biti jedno od temeljnih ženskih ljudskih  prava, no nažalost, za milijune zena i njihovih beba sirom svijeta, to  nije slučaj. Ogroman je nedostatak ljudi koji bi mogli pomoći osigurati  ovo pravo: postoji stvarna potreba za primaljama i svjetske bi vodje  trebali ulagati u primaljstvo u njihovim zemljama. Nadam se da će ovaj  film, kojeg RCM podrzava projekcijom, pretvoriti stručnu skrb za  roditelje u realnost za sve one žene koje joj u ovom trenutku nemaju  pristup.” 

 Cathy Warwick, direktorica Royal College of Midwives (RCM), Britanija

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica* u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice. Pregled će se održati *u subotu, 15.09.2012. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati*, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).

----------


## spajalica

Udruga Roda organizira 33. Rodinu rasprodaju, koja ce se održati 29. 09.  2012. od 9-13 sati u paviljonu 7a na Zagrebačkom velesajmu.
http://www.roda.hr/article/readdate/2012-09-29
veselimo se vasem dolasku.

----------


## tomita

Udruga Roda – Roditelji u akciji i ove će godine obilježiti _Svjetski tjedan dojenja_ nizom događanja diljem Hrvatske. 

U Osijeku će se 3.listopada 2012. godine, od 17 do 19 sati,u Klubu mladih „Paklena naranča“ Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice Osijek, 
na adresi Europska avenija 24 održati prvi u nizu susreta *Rodine grupe za potpore dojenju*.

Tema ovog sastanka je: *Priprema, pozor, dojenje!* a govorit ćemo o tome je li, i kakva je priprema potrebna za dojenje, te kako uspješno započeti s dojenjem.

Sastanak vodi Rodina savjetnica za pomoć pri dojenju uz vašu veliku pomoć.

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica prijave su obavezne i primaju se na broj *091 22 77 246* u vremenu od 14 do 20 sati.
Radionica je besplatna.

Veselimo se druženju!

----------


## Matilda

U subotu 29. rujna od 9 do 14 sati posjetite Rodin informativno-edukativni štand na 4. sajmu udruga u Karlovcu.
Sajam će se održati na Šetalištu dr. Franje Tuđmana (Promenada).

----------


## nicols

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zagrebu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice. Pregled će se održati u nedjelju,* *14.10.2012.** u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).*

----------


## nicols

*PULA - Mala škola dojenja* 

U srijedu, 31. listopada 2012. u Obiteljskom centru Istarske županije u Puli, Vidikovac 7 (zgrada vodotornja), održat će se radionica o dojenju. 

Početak radionice je u 10 sati, predviđeno trajanje dva sata.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*Mala škola dojenja  - PULA
*
U *srijedu, 31. listopada 2012*. u Obiteljskom centru Istarske županije u *Puli*, Vidikovac 7 (zgrada vodotornja), *održat će se radionica o dojenju*.

Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

*Početak* radionice je *u 10 sati*, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. 

*Prijava dolaska je obavezna jer je broj sudionika ograničen.  Možete se prijaviti SMS-om na broj 098 962 1799 ili na e-mail istra@roda.hr.*

----------


## bebelina

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zadru koje će obaviti Rodine savjetnice za autosjedalice.

Pregled će se održati u *četvrtak, 15.11.2012. u Zadru od 18 do 20 sati, na parkiralištu City Gallerie (donja razina)* .

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete. 
Kako bi izbjegli gužvu i nepotrebno čekanje , molimo vas prijavite se na mob : 098 965 08 60 , iako primit ćemo i neprijavljene koji budu u prolazu.

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći.


Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!

Vidimo se!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Poslid

Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da će se *17.11.2011. (subota) u Čakovcu*, održati jednodnevna Rodina radionica za trudnice. 

Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 16.11.2012., radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel.  *098/948-9907* ili na mail *sjeverna@roda.hr* 

Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica.
Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionica će se održati u prostoru ACT Čakovec, Novakova, Stari Hrast, prvi kat.

*Vrijeme održavanja radionica je od 15 do 18.30 sati (s pauzama).*

----------


## Poslid

Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da će se *17.11.2012. (subota) u Čakovcu, održati jednodnevna Rodina radionica za trudnice. 

Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 16.11.2012., radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel.098/948-9907 ili na mail sjeverna@roda.hr 

*Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica.
Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionica će se održati u prostoru ACT Čakovec, Novakova, Stari Hrast, prvi kat.*

Vrijeme održavanja radionica je od 15 do 18.30 sati (s pauzama).*

----------


## spajalica

Udruga Roda organizira 34. Rodinu rasprodaju, koja ce se održati 24. 11.   2012. od 9-13 sati u paviljonu 7a na Zagrebačkom velesajmu.
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/rodi...ece-i-opreme-5
veselimo se vasem dolasku.

----------


## bebelina

*KAKO RAZUMJETI SVOJE NAJMLAĐE?

    Radionica u četvrtak , 29.11.2012. u 18 sati u Gradska knjižnica Zadar , mmd , ne propustite !!!*

    Još od najranijih dana bebe pokazuju svojim mamama pokretima glave da su site, a i plačem upozoravaju kada im nešto treba. Nekako, u većini slučajeva komunikacija ide nesmetano. Ipak, kada naš mališan krene s prvim koracima i njegov vidokrug postane malo širi od njegovog krevetića i vrtića, polako se naziru i prvi nesporazumi.

    „Taj mali, otkako je prohodao je postao nedokazan“, „Stvarno ne znam što ću s njim, ne prestaje dirati stvari iz kuhinjskih ormarića“, „Zašto se mi nikad ne možemo obući u miru, kao ostatak svijeta?“ – samo su dio učestalih roditeljskih čuđenja.

    Reakcije su najčešće dvojake – ili se pomirimo sa sudbinom ili poludimo od „nedokazanosti“ našeg mališana. Najčešće je to kombinacija navedenog, ovisno o situaciji. Mi smatramo da se na te nesporazume u komunikaciji može gledati na drugačiji način – kroz dječje oči. Još kada tome dodamo i pogled kroz oči putem malog istraživača, stvari izgledaju već puno jednostavnije.

    Želite doznati što vam vaše dijete zapravo želi poručiti, prijavite se na našu radionicu!

    Radionicu vode:
*Dr. Polona Bencun Gumzej* – specijalistica školske medicine i Family Lab voditeljica s dugogodišnjim iskustvom u radu s roditeljima i djecom. Gestalt psihoterapeutkinja u edukaciji.
*Mag.soc.,mag.paed. Irena Jurjević* – diplomirana pedagoginja i sociologinja. Iza sebe ima jednogodišnje iskustvo u psihoterapijskom radu te dvanaest godina profesionalnog iskustva u tiskanim i elektroničkim medijima. Gestalt psihoterapeutkinja u edukaciji.

    Radionice su namijenjene roditeljima predškolaca u dobi od dvije do sedam godina.
*Zbog ograničenog broja mjesta , molimo Vas da se prijavite na broj telefona : 098-965-08-60 
*

----------


## daddycool

*U četvrtak, 29. studenoga u 17.00 sati, u javnoj garaži parkinga stambeno-poslovnog naselja "Dvori Lapad", u Uvali Lapad u Dubrovniku, udruga RODA - Roditelji u akciji organizira besplatan pregled autosjedalica.* 
Pregled prvenstveno služi da bi roditelji mogli provjeriti jesu li pravilno postavili autosjedalicu u svoje vozilo i smještaju li pravilno svoje dijete u nju. Naime, autosjedalice smanjuju rizik pogibije djeteta u sudaru do 70%, a rizik od ozbiljne ozljede za više od 90%, no samo ako se pravilno koriste. 
Međutim, u Hrvatskoj se broj pravilno korištenih autosjedalica kreće između 10% i 20%, a to je brojka koju volonterke i volonteri udruge RODA ovakvim pregledima nastoje povećati. 
Kako bi savjeti o pravilnoj upotrebi autosjedalica bili što učinkovitiji, roditelji, koji dolaze na pregled, trebaju sa sobom donijeti, ako je to moguće, upute proizvođača sjedalice te doći s djetetom koje se u njoj vozi. 
Osim samoga pregleda, Rodini savjetnici i savjetnice za autosjedalice roditeljima, i ostalim vozačima/icama, dijelit će savjete i informacije o važnosti i pravilnom korištenju autosjedalica te odgovarati na sva pitanja. Pozvane su i sve trudnice sa svojim partnerima u slučaju da im je potreban savjet u odabiru prve autosjedalice.
Roditelje, koji žele obaviti pregled, molimo da svoj dolazak najave na broj telefona 099 3177 086 i rezerviraju termin kako bismo na taj način izbjegli duža čekanja. No, rado ćemo pregledati i one koji se nađu u prolazu, samo ih u tom slučaju molimo za strpljenje.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Došla sam pohvaliti veliki tekst u Lushovom božićnom katalogu! Osim lijepih riječi i informacija o doulama, jako mi se svidio design te duplerice. Bravo RODA!

----------


## nicols

*RODIN ADVENT U VARAŽDINU*

Ove godine povodom obilježavanja Adventa u Varaždinu udruga RODA-Roditelji u akciji, u suradnji sa Klubom mama i Udrugom međimurske mame i trudnice, postavit će štand na prostoru Gradske tržnice Varaždin (pored prodavaonice BIPA) u subotu, 15.12.2012., u vremenu od 9.00 do 13.00h.

Na našem štandu moći ćete pronaći sve naše poznate proizvode, dobiti naše brošure i promotivne materijale te popričati o svemu što Vas interesira o našem području djelovanja sa našim vrijednim aktivisticama.


Dođite, s veseljem vas očekujemo!

----------


## tomita

Pozivamo Vas na Rodine radionice u Osijeku:

*MALA ŠKOLA DOJENJA*

U petak*, 14. prosinca 2012. godine*,u Klubu mladih Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice Osijek, na adresi Europska avenija 24, održat će *se Rodina radionica o dojenju*- *Mala škola dojenja.*

Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

Početak radionice je u 16:30 sati, a predviđeno je trajanje do 18:00 sati.

Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na istočna@roda.hr  ili na broj 091 22 77 246  od 14 do 20 sati.

Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku! 


*RADIONICA O PLATNENIM PELENAMA*

 U petak*, 14. prosinca 2012. godine* u Klubu mladih Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice Osijek, na adresi Europska avenija 24, održat će *se Radionica o platnenim pelenama*, u vremenu od 18.15 do 19.30 sati.

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodinog branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa".

Radionica je namijenjena svim zainteresiranima.

----------


## lionne

*Mala škola dojenja - PULA
*
U *srijedu, 19. prosinca 2012*. u Obiteljskom centru Istarske županije u *Puli*, Vidikovac 7 (zgrada vodotornja), *održat će se radionica o dojenju*.

Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

*Početak* radionice je *u 10 sati*, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. 

*Prijava dolaska je obavezna jer je broj sudionika ograničen. Možete se prijaviti SMS-om na broj 098 364 657

Vidimo se*

----------


## daddycool

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice. Pregled će se održati *u subotu, 26.01.2013. u Zagrebu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj 98 (križanje Heinzelove i autoputa).*

----------


## Poslid

*Rodina radionica za trudnice u Varaždinu*
Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da će se *01.3.2013. (petak) u Varaždinu*, održati jednodnevna Rodina radionica za trudnice. 

Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 28.2.2013., radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel.  *098/948-9907* ili na mail *sjeverna@roda.hr* 

Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica.
Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionica će se održati u prostoru 3. Mjesnog odbora Varaždin, Zagrebačka 17.

*Vrijeme održavanja radionica je od 17:30 do 21:00 sati (s pauzama).*

Radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se sljedećih tema:

-         spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 
-         Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života
-         Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju
-         Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 
-         Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 


Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku da se možete što udobnije smjestiti, odnosno bilo što drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. 
*Radionica je besplatna!*
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## spajalica

Udruga Roda organizira 35. Rodinu rasprodaju, koja ce se održati 16. 03.   2013. od 9-13 sati u paviljonu 7a na Zagrebačkom velesajmu.
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/35-r...obuce-i-opreme
veselimo se vasem dolasku.

----------


## nicols

*Projekcija Filma "Lice Poroda" u 25. gradova diljem Hrvatske*


Udruga Roda ove će godine obilježiti Dan žena projekcijama filma *The Face of Birth* (*Lice poroda*) koje će se održati diljem Hrvatske. 

Ovaj australski film promovira pravo žene na odabir načina i mjesta poroda, ali i progovara o utjecaju intervencija na prirodni tijek poroda. Udruga Roda najveća je zagovornica poštivanja prava žena tijekom trudnoće i poroda kao fizioloških, a ne medicinskih događaja, koji će, ako se ne ometaju, donijeti neopisivu radost i snagu svima prisutnima i odagnati strah i sumnju koji su često prisutni u našim rodilištima.

Film je titlovan na hrvatski jezik.

Organizacija projekcije filma nije besplatna za našu Udrugu ali, kako mi želimo da bude besplatna za sve posjetiteljice i posjetitelje, počele smo prikupljati sredstva. Ako podržavate naš rad i ako se zalažete za slobodu poroda, donacija ovog projekta je jedan od načina da vaša podrška postane konkretna. Prikupljenim sredstvima podmirit ćemo troškove licenci za prikazivanje i prostora, tamo gdje ga nećemo moći dobiti besplatno. Prijevod, oglašavanje i organizaciju svih projekcija iznijet ćemo volonterskim snagama naših članica i članova i uz pomoć volonterki i volontera diljem Hrvatske.

Donaciju možete uplatiti i na naš žiro račun 2484008-1100197341 ili u dva klika putem platforme GivenGain 
https://www.givengain.com/cgi-bin/gi...oject_id=12148

Pogledajte gdje i kad će biti projekcija u Vašem gradu!
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?vps=1...f1ab0f01158d62


četvrtak, 7. ožujka 2013.

BIOGRAD n/m, Gradska knjižnica Biograd, 18 sati
ČAKOVEC, Dvorana ACT, Novakova, Stari Hrast, I. kat, 18 sati
DARUVAR, Pučka knjižnica i čitaonica Daruvar, Stjepana Radića 5, 17 sati
DVOR, Knjižnica i čitaonica Dvor, Trg Bana J. Jelačića 10, 18 sati
OPATIJA, Vila Antonio (V.Nazora 2), 18 sati
OSIJEK, Gradska i sveučilišna knjižnica Osijek, Klub mladih, Europska avenija 24, 17:30


petak, 8. ožujka 2013.

ZAGREB, Art-Kino Grič, Jurišićeva 6, 18 sati
BJELOVAR, Narodna knjižnica “Petar Preradović” Bjelovar, Dječji odjel, Šetalište Ivše Lebovića 9, 18 sati
CRES, Gradska vijećnica,Creskog statuta 15, 18 sati
ČEPIN, Knjižnica Centra za kulturu Čepin, Kralja Zvonimira 96, 18 sati
DUBROVNIK, Hotel Lero, Put Iva Vojnovića 14, 17 sati
KNIN, Veleučilište Marko Marulić, dvorana, Krešimirova 30, 18 sati
KOPRIVNICA Knjižnica i čitaonica "Fran Galović", Zrinski trg 6, Koprivnica, 18 sati
OTOČAC, Gacko pučko otvoreno učilište, mala sala, Ulica kralja Zvonimira 37, Otočac, 17 sati
PAKRAC, Gradska knjižnica Pakrac, Trg dr. Franje Tuđmana 1, 17 sati
PAZIN, Društvo Naša djeca, 154. Brigade Hrvatske vojske bb (kompleks bivše vojarne), 18,30 sati
POPOVAČA, Knjižnica i čitaonica Popovača, 19 sati
POREČ, Gradska knjižnica Poreč - dječji odjel, Trg Marafor 3, 18,30 sati
PULA, Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica, Kandlerova 39, 17,30 sati
RIJEKA, Molekula, Delta 5/1, 18 sati
SPLIT, Gradska knjižnica Marka Marulića, Ulica slobode 2, 18 sati
ŠIBENIK, Gradska knjižnica "Juraj Šižgorić" Šibenik, Poljana maršala Tita 6, Šibenik, 18,30 sati
VINKOVCI, Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica Vinkovci, Gundulićeva 6, 18 sati
ZADAR, Gradska knjižnica Zadar , Stjepana Radića 11b, 18 sati


ponedjeljak, 11. ožujka 2013.

VARAŽDIN, CineStar Lumini centar, Ulica grada Lipika 15, 17 sati

----------


## nicols

*Rodin besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Varaždinu*

Udruga RODA – Roditelji u akciji, organizira *besplatan pregled autosjedalica* *u Varaždinu, u subotu 16. ožujka, od 10 do 13 sati, na parkiralištu Baumax-a, Gospodarska bb.*
Na pregledu roditelji mogu dobiti informacije, savjete i praktičnu pomoć vezanu uz ispravno korištenje autosjedalica.

Hrvatskim zakonom, autosjedalice i pomoćni podlošci obavezni su u prijevozu sve djece do 12 godina starosti. Autosjedalice spašavaju život i smanjuju ozbiljne ozljede i do 90%, ovisno o tome kakav je tip autosjedalice te je li pravilno postavljena, a dijete u njoj pravilno vezano. 
Nažalost, Rodina istraživanja i akcije prometne policije ukazuju da je u Hrvatskoj svega 10 - 20% djece vezano u primjeren tip sustava za vezanje (autosjedalicu, pomoćni podložak ili sigurnosni pojas), a mnoga djeca uopće nisu vezana. 
Tijekom pregleda roditelji će dobiti informacije, savjete i praktičnu pomoć vezanu uz ispravno korištenje autosjedalica njihove djece. 
Roditelje koji planiraju doći molimo da ponesu sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice ukoliko ih imaju, te da dovedu i svoje dijete.
Dodatne informacije o Rodinom projektu „Sigurno u autosjedalici“ možete pronaći i na roda.hr/autosjedalice.

----------


## nicols

*Rodin besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Koprivnici*

Udruga RODA – Roditelji u akciji, organizira *besplatan pregled autosjedalica* *u Koprivnici, u subotu 6. travnja, od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu Interspar-a, Radnička cesta 8.*
Na pregledu roditelji mogu dobiti informacije, savjete i praktičnu pomoć vezanu uz ispravno korištenje autosjedalica.

----------


## nicols

*Izazovi i trendovi u maternalnoj skrbi u Hrvatskoj i Europskoj uniji*Zagreb, 15. travnja 2013.
Four Points by Sheraton Panorama Zagreb





Promjene u sustavima za skrb trudnica i rodilja potrebne su u svim dijelovima svijeta, tako i u Hrvatskoj. No kako približiti želje roditelja te pozitivne i dokazane prakse iz drugih zemalja zdravstvenim djelatnicima iz Hrvatske i šire regije?


Ovogodišnja konferencija, pod pokroviteljstvom Ministarstva zdravlja Republike Hrvatske, prePOROD 2013. - Izazovi i trendovi u maternalnoj skrbi u Hrvatskoj i Europskoj uniji zamišljena je upravo s tim ciljem - da stvori most između struke i korisnica i korisnika zdravstvenih usluga, da svim dionicima predstavi različite prakse kojima je svima cilj zdrava majka i zdravo dijete, cilj koji se može postići odgovarajućim pristupom trudnoći, porodu i babinju, pristupom koji nije uobičajen u Hrvatskoj i u regiji, a trebao bi biti.


Ovo je jedinstvena prilika da se prakse i iskustva stručnjaka i korisnika razmijene na jednom mjestu. Pridružite nam se 15. travnja 2013. u Zagrebu!

*Više informacija: http://roda.hr/article/category/izaz...uropskoj-uniji*

----------


## renci

U petak, 05.04.2013. u 17:30 sati, u Rodinom gnijezdu u Čaničevoj 14, u  Zagrebu, održati će se radionica o vrstama, korištenju i održavanju  platnenih pelena. Svi zainteresirani mogu se javiti na mob 098 766 070.  Radionica je besplatna, ali je broj polaznika ograničen jer prostor nije  velik i nema puno stolica  :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

​*Rodina radionica za trudnice u Čakovcu*
Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da će se *22.4.2013. (ponedjeljak) u Čakovcu*, održati jednodnevna Rodina radionica za trudnice. 

Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 19.4.2013., radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel.  *098/948-9907* ili na mail *sjeverna@roda.hr* 

Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica.
Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionica će se održati u prostoru *dvorane ACT-a, Stari Hrast, 1. Kat, Novakova ulica*.

*Vrijeme održavanja radionice je od 17:00 do 20:30 sati (s pauzama).*
Radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se sljedećih tema:

-         spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 
-         Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života
-         Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju
-         Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 
-         Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 



Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku da se možete što udobnije smjestiti, odnosno bilo što drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. 
*Radionica je besplatna!*
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## spajalica

Udruga Roda sa Udrugom Sunce organizira 2. Rodinu rasprodaju u Splitu u nedjelju, 21.04. od 10.30 do 13 sati na istom mjestu (Prokurativama)
Prodavat ce se: oprema, odjeca, vece igracke

Pozivamo zainteresirane građane koji žele sudjelovati u  rasprodaji  prodajom svoje rabljene opreme i igračaka da se jave u  vremenu od 16.  travnja-20. travnja na kontakt telefone Udruge Sunce  360-779 i  091/360-7790 od 9-16 h.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

JOŠ JEDNA BESPLATNA TRUDNIČKA POSLASTICA IZ RODINE KUHINJE

 Udruga Roda je (opet!) priredila pravu trudničku poslasticu: 15.    travnja (ponedjeljak) u 17: 30h nakon konferencije prePOROD 2013. u    hotelu Panorama će se održati predavanje Elisabeth Geisel  za trudnice i    njihove partnere pod nazivom Porod kao priprema majke i bebe za odnos    pun ljubavi.  

 Elisabeth Geisel je predsjednica Njemačke  asocijacije za edukaciju u   porodima (GfG) koja radi u nezavisnim ženskim  zdravstvenim centrima u   Njemačkoj već 30 godina. Uz njezinu pomoć  otvorena je prva Kuća za   porode u Frankfurtu 1993. godine.

  Predavanje je besplatno, a osiguran je i simultani prijevod na   hrvatski  jezik. Iskoristite ovu jedinstvenu priliku i dođite nam u što   većem  broju.

----------


## bebelina

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BHany

*Udruga Roda, Građanska  inicijativa osoba koje se bore s neplodnošću, udruga BETA i Centar za  građansku hrabrost* već drugu godinu organiziraju akciju pod nazivom *ZAJEDNO ZA PLODNOST* - Šetnja potpore osobama koje uz pomoć medicinski potpomognute oplodnje nastoje ostvariti roditeljstvo. 

Pridružite nam se *u subotu 27. travnja 2013. na Trgu bana Josipa Jelačića u Zagrebu, polazak s Manduševca u 12 sati*.

 Na našem štandu na Trgu Bana Josipa  Jelačića moći ćete istoga dana od 10 do 14 sati uzeti letke,  razglednice, bedževe i ostale materijale. Pridružite se ovoj akciji,  pružite podršku osobama koje se bore s neplodnošću

----------


## Poslid

*Rodina radionica o platnenim pelenama u Varaždinu* 

U petak *26. travnja 2013.* s početkom u* 18,30 sati*, u prostorijama *Tehnološkog parka Varaždin*, konferencijska dvorana, zadnji kat, Zagrebačka 89, održat će se besplatna radionica o platnenim pelenama.

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa".
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona *091/1581- 985**.*
Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 120 min. Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## Tinčica

*Rodin besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Čakovcu*

Udruga RODA – Roditelji u akciji, organizira besplatan pregled autosjedalica u Čakovcu, u subotu 4.svibnja, od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu Kaufland - a, Obrtnička 1.
Na pregledu roditelji mogu dobiti informacije, savjete i praktičnu pomoć vezanu uz ispravno korištenje autosjedalica.

----------


## Poslid

*Radionica o platnenim pelenama u Šenkovcu*

OPĆINA ŠENKOVEC « PROGRAMI MLADIH 2013 « i UDRUGA RODA, u sklopu Programa zdravstvenog odgoja "Zdravstveni četvrtak" u Europskom tjednu za čišći okoliš, na Dan Europe, organiziraju

Rodinu radionicu o platnenim pelenama

U četvrtak 9. svibnja 2013. s početkom u 17,00 sati, u prostorijama Općine Šenkovec, održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama.

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa".
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 091-1534-856
Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 120 min. Radionica je besplatna.
Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## nicols

U četvrtak *9. svibnja 2013.* u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, *u Zagrebu* održat će se Rodina radionica za trudnice.
Radionicu vode Rodine volonterke, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.
Rodina radionica je prilika za razgovor o tome zašto je porod fiziološki proces, zašto je dobro ponijeti sa sobom u rodilište plan poroda, kako vam može pomoći vaša pratnja, kako umanjiti bol i eventualni strah pri porodu. Saznajte kako s vama surađuju vaši hormoni, kako se u optimalnim uvjetima vaša zdjelica širi za prolaz djeteta, zašto je štetno rano rezanje pupkovine i zašto je kontakt koža na kožu važan za dijete i za vas.
*Početak* radionice je u *16:00 sati*, a *predviđeno trajanje je tri sata uz pauzu*.
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se (uz podatak o terminu poroda i broju telefona) obavezno prijavite putem e-maila: porod@roda.hr.

----------


## Tinčica

Rodin besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Daruvaru

Udruga RODA – Roditelji u akciji u suradnji sa policijskom postajom Daruvar, organizira besplatan pregled autosjedalica u Daruvaru, u subotu 25.svibnja, od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu na Trgu kralja Tomislava.
Na pregledu roditelji mogu dobiti informacije, savjete i praktičnu pomoć vezanu uz ispravno korištenje autosjedalica. 
Molimo roditelje da ponesu upute proizvođača ukoliko ih imaju te da dođu s djecom.

----------


## paučica

Evo malo Rodinih događanja I u Vinkovcima:

 MALA ŠKOLA DOJENJA

 U utorak, 11. lipnja 2013. godine, u prostorijama Mjesnog odbora Kolodvor, Kralja Zvonimira održat će se Rodina radionica o dojenju- Mala škola dojenja.

 Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

 Početak radionice je u 17:00 sati, a predviđeno je trajanje do 18:30 sati.

 Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na istočna@roda.hr

 Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku! 


 RADIONICA O PLATNENIM PELENAMA

 također u utorak, nakon Male škole dojenja, održat će se Radionica o platnenim pelenama, u vremenu od 18.30 do 19.30 sati.

 Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodinog branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa".

 Radionica je namijenjena svim zainteresiranima.

----------


## Lutonjica

Roda se i ove godine pridružuje akciji Dani otvorenih vrata udruga 2013. Cilj je događanja građanima i široj javnosti približiti programe i projekte od interesa za opće dobro koje provode udruge u Hrvatskoj.

PORODI
*U četvrtak 13. lipnja 2013.* u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, u Zagrebu održat će se Rodina radionica za trudnice. Rodina radionica je prilika za razgovor o tome zašto je porod fiziološki proces, zašto je dobro ponijeti sa sobom u rodilište plan poroda, kako vam može pomoći vaša pratnja, kako umanjiti bol i eventualni strah pri porodu. Saznajte kako s vama surađuju vaši hormoni, kako se u optimalnim uvjetima vaša zdjelica širi za prolaz djeteta, zašto je štetno rano rezanje pupkovine i zašto je kontakt koža na kožu važan za dijete i za vas. Radionicu vode Rodine volonterke, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri. Početak radionice je u 16:00 sati, a predviđeno trajanje je tri sata uz pauzu. 
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se (uz podatak o terminu poroda i broju telefona) obavezno prijavite putem telefona 61 77 500 ili na 091 22 77 232.

PELENE
*U petak, 14. lipnja 2013*. u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, u Zagrebu s početkom u 17.30 sati, održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama. Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa".
Zbog ograničenog broja sudionica/ka molimo da svoj dolazak potvrdite na 098 605 903.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*PULA
Mala škola dojenja u srpnju

Drage trudnice, buduće mame i budući očevi, pozivamo vas u  Obiteljski centar, Vidikovac 7 u Puli, na radionici u  organizaciji udruge Roda, pod nazivom Mala škola dojenja. Radionicu vode  Rodine savjetnice, a u svrhu pomoći pri dojenju. Radionica će se  održati u utorak 02. srpnja 2013. od 17 do 19 sati.

 Zainteresirane molimo da se prijave na sljedeće kontakte:
istra@roda.hr ili na broj telefona 098 962 1799
lorena.maric@ociz.hr ili na broj telefona Obiteljskog centra: 391 425
*

----------


## nicols

*Rodina radionica za trudnice u Zagrebu*
U četvrtak *1. kolovoza 2013.* u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, *u Zagrebu* održat će se Rodina radionica za trudnice.
*Početak* radionice je u *16.00 sati*, a *predviđeno trajanje je tri sata uz pauzu*.
 

Rodina radionica je prilika za razgovor o tome zašto je porod fiziološki proces, zašto je dobro ponijeti sa sobom u rodilište plan poroda, kako vam može pomoći vaša pratnja, kako umanjiti bol i eventualni strah pri porodu. Saznajte kako s vama surađuju vaši hormoni, kako se u optimalnim uvjetima vaša zdjelica širi za prolaz djeteta, zašto je štetno rano rezanje pupkovine i zašto je kontakt koža na kožu važan za dijete i za vas.

Radionicu vode Rodine volonterke, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.
*Početak* radionice je u *16.00 sati*, a *predviđeno trajanje je tri sata uz pauzu*. Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se (uz podatak o terminu poroda i broju telefona) obavezno prijavite putem *e-maila: porod@roda.hr.*

----------


## bebelina

Drage trudnice , 
Obavještavamo vas da će se u multimedijalnoj dvorani *Gradske knjižnice Zadar , u ponedjeljak 12.08.2013. održati Rodina radionica Mala škola dojenja.*
Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju , a namjenjena je svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima.

*Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe , radnim danom od 10-18 sati na mob: 098-965-08-60 .*
Početak radionice je u 17 sati , a predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata i 30 minuta ( uključena pauza).

Radionica je besplatna , veselimo se vašem dolasku. :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

*Rodina radionica za trudnice u Čakovcu*

Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da će se *28.9.2013. (subota) u Čakovcu*, održati jednodnevna Rodina radionica za trudnice. 

Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 27.9.2013., radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel. *098/948-9907* ili na mail *sjeverna@roda.hr* (ime i prezime, očekivani datum poroda i dolazi li s vama partner/ica za porod)

Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica.
Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionica će se održati u prostoru *dvorane ACT-a, Stari Hrast, 1. Kat, Novakova ulica*.

*Vrijeme održavanja radionice je od 8:30 do 12:00 sati (s pauzama).*
Radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se sljedećih tema:

- spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 
- Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života
- Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju
- Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 
- Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 

Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku da se možete što udobnije smjestiti, odnosno bilo što drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. 
*Radionica je besplatna!*
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Poslid

*Rodina Mala škola dojenja u Čakovcu*
U subotu, *26.10.2013. u Čakovcu*, u prostoru udruge ACT, Novakova, Stari Hrast, 1.kat, održat će se Rodina radionica Mala škola dojenja. 
Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a namijenjena je svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima.
Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, radnim danom od 10-18 h na tel.  *098 620 463.* 
Početak radionice je u 18 sati, predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata i 30 minuta (uključena pauza).
Radionica je besplatna, veselimo se vašem dolasku.

----------


## nicols

*Rodin besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Zagrebu

Udruga RODA – Roditelji u akciji, organizira besplatan pregled autosjedalica u Zagrebu, u nedjelju 27.10., od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu** MUPa, Heinzlova 98**
Na pregledu roditelji mogu dobiti informacije, savjete i praktičnu pomoć vezanu uz ispravno korištenje autosjedalica.*

----------


## puntica

7.12. kreće novi CIKLUS radionica za trudnice http://www.roda.hr/article/read/rodi...ive-opustajuce



> Drage trudnice, obavještavamo vas da s radom započinje nova grupa Rodinih 
> radionica za trudnice. 
> *U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica kojima je 
> predviđeni termin porođaja između 15. ožujka i 15. svibnja 
> 2014.*
> *Prijave su obavezne  i primaju se najkasnije do 6. 
> prosinca.*
> 
> Ovim radionicama željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te 
> ...

----------


## Poslid

*Rodina radionica za trudnice u Čakovcu*

Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da će se *25.1.2014. (subota) u Čakovcu*, održati jednodnevna Rodina radionica za trudnice. 

Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 24.1.2014., radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel. *098/948-9907* ili na mail *sjeverna@roda.hr* (ime i prezime, očekivani datum poroda i dolazi li s vama partner/ica za porod)

Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica.
Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionica će se održati u prostoru *dvorane ACT-a, Stari Hrast, 1. Kat, Novakova ulica*.

*Vrijeme održavanja radionice je od 16:30 do 20:00 sati (s pauzama).*
Radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se sljedećih tema:

- spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 
- Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života
- Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju
- Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 
- Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 

Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku da se možete što udobnije smjestiti, odnosno bilo što drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. 
*Radionica je besplatna!*
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## puntica

Rodine radionice za trudnice - kreativne, zanimljive, opuštajuće
 Drage trudnice, 
 obavještavamo vas da s radom započinje nova grupa Rodinih radionica za trudnice. *U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica kojima je predviđeni termin porođaja između 10. svibnja i 10. srpnja 2014.*
 Ovim radionicama željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji. 
 Radionice će se održavati u Rodinom gnijezdu, u Čanićevoj 14 u Zagrebu. 
 Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 20. siječnja na e-mail adresu porod@roda.hr.

 ________________________________________


Ciklus radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se od ukupno *8 radionica* sa sljedećim temama:
 26.1. - 1. Uvodna radionica: upoznavanje; spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 
 09.2. - 2. Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života 
 23.2. - 3. Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 
 09.3. - 4. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 1. dio 
 23.3. - 5. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 2. dio 
 06.4. - 6. Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 
 27.4. - 7. Radionica o fiziologiji porođaja namijenjena partnerima polaznica 
 27.3. - 8. Susret nakon porođaja: druženje i osvrt (nakon porođaja polaznica) 
*Vrijeme održavanja radionica je od 9:00 do 11:30h.*
 Nakon formiranja grupa ne primamo nove polaznice, stoga molimo sudionice da dođu na svaku radionicu iz ciklusa.

 Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku, odnosno nešto drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. Na radionicama ćete moći aktivno sudjelovati, a koristit ćemo se i kreativnim (likovnim i sl.) načinima izražavanja.
 Radionice su besplatne!
 Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## pinocchio

*Rodinaradionica za trudnice u Zagrebu
*U utorak *4. veljače 2014.* u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, *u Zagrebu*održat će se Rodina radionica za trudnice.
Rodina radionica je prilika za razgovor o tome zašto je porod fiziološkiproces, zašto je dobro ponijeti sa sobom u rodilište plan poroda, kako vam možepomoći vaša pratnja, kako umanjiti bol i eventualni strah pri porodu. Saznajtekako s vama surađuju vaši hormoni, kako se u optimalnim uvjetima vaša zdjelicaširi za prolaz djeteta, zašto je štetno rano rezanje pupkovine i zašto jekontakt koža na kožu važan za dijete i za vas. 
Radionicu vode Rodine volonterke, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovipartneri.
*Početak* radionice je u *16:30 sati*, a *predviđeno trajanje je tri sata uz pauzu*. 
 Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se (uz podatak o terminu poroda ibroju telefona) obavezno prijavite putem *e-maila:**porod@roda.hr**.*

----------


## Apolonia-Lu

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Šibeniku koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice. Pregled će se održati u nedjelju, 16. ožujka 2014. u Šibeniku od 17 do 19 sati, na parkiralištu ispred starog hotela "Krka", Obala Hrvatske mornarice.

----------


## emily

*Mala škola dojenja u Zadru i Biogradu


ZADAR

*
U utorak *12.8.2014. u Gradskoj knjižnici Zadar*, Ulica Stjepana Radića 11, održat će se Rodina radionica Mala škola dojenja. Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a namijenjena je svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima.
Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe na tel. *098 9650 860.* Početak radionice je *u 17:00 sati*, predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata i 30 minuta (uključena pauza).
Radionica je besplatna, veselimo se vašem dolasku.



*BIOGRAD NA MORU

*
U četvrtak *14.8.2014. u prostorijama Pučkog otvorenog učilišta Biograd na Moru* Šetalište kneza Branimira 52, održat će se Rodina radionica Mala škola dojenja. Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a namijenjena je svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima.
Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, svakim danom od 10 do 16, na tel. *091 5835 578.* Početak radionice je *u 17:30 sati*, predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata i 30 minuta (uključena pauza).
Radionica je besplatna, veselimo se vašem dolasku.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Sutra i preksutra se u Puli u Dom branitelja održava sajam Pazi što jedeš.

Bit će eko-izlagači, zanimljiva predavanja i općenito dobra vibra. Dvije rodine savjetnice za dojenje imat će predavanje, a za vas kojih zanima prehrana u vrtićima i školama sutra je okrugli stol na tu temu u 10 sati.

Vidimo se!

http://www.glasistre.hr/vijesti/pula...u-istri-480760

----------

